# Deep Thoughts



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, okay, they don't have to be that deep necessarily. Do 't have to be humorous either, but they can be. Include the source if you know, otherwise we'll assume anonymous. Here's one I just came across on Facebook:

All waters, be they quiet and still or rushing streams, end up in the ocean.

#WeAreOne #celebratelife #mindfulness 

Have at 'er! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiltAgain (Jun 27, 2016)

Here are two from Hitchhiker's Guide:

Always know where your towel is.
Dont panic.



And here's one from me: Have fun.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My favourite:

Thimk Different!


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

"If God had intended us not to masturbate, He would have made our arms shorter." - George Carlin


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

polywog said:


> "If God had intended us not to masturbate, He would have made our arms shorter." - George Carlin


Very likely the reason dinosaurs went extinct.... true story.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The key to success is sincerity, once you learn how to fake that you can get anything....... unknown.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"There is a solution to every problem: simple, quick, and wrong." Mark Twain


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. - on a plaque outside the office of my old high school


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> The road to hell is paved with good intentions. - on a plaque outside the office of my old high school
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

Here's a few of my favourites

“The best way to avoid responsibility is to say, 'I've got
responsibilities.” 

“We teach best what we most need to learn.” 

“Your only obligation in any lifetime is to be true to yourself.” 
― Richard Bach, Illusions

Cheers


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

These are great, folks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Captstn said:


> Here's a few of my favourites
> 
> “The best way to avoid responsibility is to say, 'I've got
> responsibilities.”
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> In the words of William Wordsworth
> 
> "What though the radiance which was once so bright
> Be now for ever taken from my sight,
> ...


Nice.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> The key to success is sincerity, once you learn how to fake that you can get anything....... unknown.


:lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

polywog said:


> "If God had intended us not to masturbate, He would have made our arms shorter." - George Carlin


Good old George, may he rest in peace.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Captstn said:


> Here's a few of my favourites
> 
> “The best way to avoid responsibility is to say, 'I've got
> responsibilities.”
> ...


All great Capstn.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Well this thought is not deep but I find the use of language humorous...

This is a story I told some friends a couple of nights ago at a dinner party.

In rural Nova Scotia in Maitland bridge where our family farm is and my farther grew up there were basically 2 families; the Fords and the Kemptons (I am a Kempton). My Dad Clint went out on a bender into town with 2 of the Ford brothers. When the 3 of them tumbled into Mrs. Ford's house early in the the morning she said:

"A fine pair of the three of yahs, stumbling home at a couple of clock in the morning with your bellies full of paralyzed drunk."

Like I said, not really deep thoughts but very well put and funny in a certain vernacular.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Well this thought is not deep but I find the use of language humorous...
> 
> This is a story I told some friends a couple of nights ago at a dinner party.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> "A fine pair of the three of yahs, stumbling home at a couple of clock in the morning with your bellies full of paralyzed drunk."


*Nice*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Don't be afraid to give up the good to go for the great." - John D. Rockefeller, Donald Trump's hero.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*42. *. :d


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> *42. *. :d



 (I see what you did there)

So long, and thanks for all the fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Now a more serious one...

Mr. Pitt, my grade 8 "religion" teacher taught us a certain saying that I remember to this day because he made a game out of it. We had to say this certain saying as fast as we could and so it became a competition, which all school boys enjoy and in so doing made it something we would never forget. This is why I still remember:
*
"I hear and I forget.
I see and I remember.
But when I begin to think, act and experience,
then I understand."
*
Sage words that I continue to live by.

Sadly Mr. Pitt had a heart attack in the school and died in one of the halls in front of many students and staff.

I am at the same time sad and grateful that I was not there at the time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds like Mr. Pitt was a pretty inspirational guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Now a more serious one...
> 
> Mr. Pitt, my grade 8 "religion" teacher taught us a certain saying that I remember to this day because he made a game out of it. We had to say this certain saying as fast as we could and so so it became a competition, which all school boys enjoy and in so doing made it something we would never forget. This is why I still remember:
> *
> ...


A fitting tribute to a fine teacher, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Sounds like Mr. Pitt was a pretty inspirational guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> A fitting tribute to a fine teacher, Steve. Paix, mon ami.



And pretty hard to follow, but I was just about going to mention one that I've used for years:

_Precious things aren't found in heaps._


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> And pretty hard to follow, but I was just about going to mention one that I've used for years:
> 
> _Precious things aren't found in heaps._


It is always good to see teachers, who dedicate their lives to a worthy profession, praised. Kusos, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

E=mc2

Everything that exists now is and always has been. There is nothing created or destroyed, just transformed. It is just a matter of time.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> *42. *. :d





fjnmusic said:


> (I see what you did there)
> 
> So long, and thanks for all the fish!


Sorry I don't understand the reference. Could either of you please explain it to me ?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Me neither, but I seem to recall the number 42 has something to do with marijuana.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> *42. *. :d


"42, the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything. This Answer was first calculated by the supercomputer Deep Thought after seven and a half million years of thought. This shocking answer resulted in the construction of an even larger supercomputer, named Earth, which was tasked with determining what the question was in the first place."

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Me neither, but I seem to recall the number 42 has something to do with marijuana.



I think that's 4/20, amigo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Sorry I don't understand the reference. Could either of you please explain it to me ?




The second is another title in the Douglas Adams 4 part trilogy. Or is it 5 part? Anyway, there's a picture of a walrus waving on the cover (well, mine had a walrus anyway).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Sorry I don't understand the reference. Could either of you please explain it to me ?





fjnmusic said:


> I think that's 4/20, amigo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> The second is another title in the Douglas Adams 4 part trilogy. Or is it 5 part? Anyway, there's a picture of a walrus waving on the cover (well, mine had a walrus anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature and SINC: You have both very publicly and spectacularly failed Nerd school.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> screature and SINC: You have both very publicly and spectacularly failed Nerd school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I passed ............. but I am younger than Sinc and older than screature ............. aka the "sweet spot" of the Baby Boomers and a "child of the 60s" (who proudly went to Woodstock). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> screature and SINC: You have both very publicly and spectacularly failed Nerd school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thank goodness for that!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> screature and SINC: You have both very publicly and spectacularly failed Nerd school.
> 
> It might interest you to know that Douglas Adams was a big Mac fan. They taught tihis in Nerd School.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I guess I should consider myself duly 'nerded' now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I guess I should consider myself duly 'nerded' now.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> The second is another title in the Douglas Adams 4 part trilogy. Or is it 5 part? Anyway, there's a picture of a walrus waving on the cover (well, mine had a walrus anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I am not familiar with it. Can you please explain further?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Having watched the video now I get the humour. But I asked no question. So there was no answer necessary. I simply made a statement that I believe to be true.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Sorry I am not familiar with it. Can you please explain further?



It's a goofy Sci-Fi series by Douglas Adams where a superior alien race is set to destroy the earth because it's in the way of an intergalactic superhighway they're building. It was also made into a TV series and maybe even a movie. It was part of my geek youth as it was many others, in a similar vein to the Monty Python repertoire. 

The quote has no particular relevance to anything other than "42", which is also a quote from the series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You never know, you know.

- an original FJN quote in my high school yearbook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> It's a goofy Sci-Fi series by Douglas Adams where a superior alien race is set to destroy the earth because it's in the way of an intergalactic superhighway they're building. It was also made into a TV series and maybe even a movie. It was part of my geek youth as it was many others, in a similar vein to the Monty Python repertoire.
> 
> The quote has no particular relevance to anything other than "42", which is also a quote from the series.
> 
> ...


Lest we forget ............

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlaUzQgRKPI[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9RHqdZDCF0[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5zRN6rU7eU[/ame]


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> It's a goofy Sci-Fi series by Douglas Adams where a superior alien race is set to destroy the earth because it's in the way of an intergalactic superhighway they're building. It was also made into a TV series and maybe even a movie. It was part of my geek youth as it was many others, in a similar vein to the Monty Python repertoire.
> 
> The quote has no particular relevance to anything other than "42", which is also a quote from the series.
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank. I think I get it now.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

My Mom suffered from depression and anxiety all her life for many reasons.

But one thing that my Dad did was get a "plaque" and put it in the kitchen so that she could see it every day and it said:
*"Never trouble troubles until troubles trouble you".*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> My Mom suffered from depression and anxiety all her life for many reasons.
> 
> But one thing that my Dad did was get a "plaque" and put it in the kitchen so that she could see it every day and it said:
> *
> "Never trouble troubles until troubles trouble you".*


Good for your dad, Steve. 

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Good for your dad, Steve.
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap:


And beyond that my sister and I saw it every day, helping us as well and that is why I still remember it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If the devil punishes souls who have turned away from God, does that mean the devil is doing God's work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have a plaque on my motor home wall that reads, _*"Everybody has to believe in something. I believe I will have another beer."*_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> And beyond that my sister and I saw it every day, helping us as well and that is why I still remember it.


Good for you, Steve. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> I have a plaque on my motor home wall that reads, _*"Everybody has to believe in something. I believe I will have another beer."*_



Excellent. We should all join the faith Brother!!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Excellent. We should all join the faith Brother!!!


If it were scotch I would be all in.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> If the devil punishes souls who have turned away from God, does that mean the devil is doing God's work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. If God if the boss. But what if God isn't the boss?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

screature said:


> If it were scotch I would be all in.



Just add "Scotch" to the list for options and add a box for a checkmark for you choice!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> If it were scotch I would be all in.


You have my enthusiastic support to change one word in that quote to any word that suits your taste in booze. It just works well for me using 'beer'.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

"If a kid asks where rain comes from, I think a cute thing to tell him is, 'God is crying.' And if he asks why God is crying, another cute thing to tell him is, 'Probably because of something you did.'"
- Jack Handey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's not only misleading, it's downright cruel to a kid.

Jack needs a tune up on what's 'cute'.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> That's not only misleading, it's downright cruel to a kid.
> 
> Jack needs a tune up on what's 'cute'.



+1!!!

And maybe drastically improve what he considers his "Deep Thoughts" site to be so great. 

I'd suggest "Just Sucks" would be more appropriate name for most of it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm guessing some of you have never actually watched Saturday Night Live before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm guessing some of you have never actually watched Saturday Night Live before.



I'd suggest there were much different and better controls in place… and decent editors and censors…


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

pm-r said:


> I'd suggest there were much different and better controls in place… and decent editors and censors…



I guess there's no accounting for taste. Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey was a very popular segment on SNL back in the 90's. Of course, I've been watching off and on since about '75, so perhaps I'm biased. Paix, mon ami. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> I guess there's no accounting for taste. Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey was a very popular segment on SNL back in the 90's. Of course, I've been watching off and on since about '75, so perhaps I'm biased. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loved that Al Franken bit, Frank. :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Loved that Al Franken bit, Frank. :clap:



Al was great! Right back to the Franken and Davis days, their experimental brand of comedy pushed the envelope. Same for Mr. Bill, Andy Kaufman, and Father Guido Sarducci. 

Ever consider the 5 minute university?

https://youtu.be/kO8x8eoU3L4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Al was great! Right back to the Franken and Davis days, their experimental brand of comedy pushed the envelope. Same for Mr. Bill, Andy Kaufman, and Father Guido Sarducci.
> 
> Ever consider the 5 minute university?
> 
> ...


All true. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ever consider the 5 minute university?

"An investment in knowledge pays the best interest." - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh so true!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Oh so true!
> View attachment 70681


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Oh so true!
> View attachment 70681



+1!!!

Sad… but true…


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> Sad… but true…


Yes, sad, but all too true. Still, I "saw the light" and "felt the Bern".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I am pretty sure that you have offended a number of serpents with that statement.  For similar reasons, I had to stop describing politicians as skunks.
> 
> FWIW serpents and skunks both eat mice, rats and other vermin, making them far more useful members of society than the current crop of politicians.


Exactly, better than the insane who are willing to destroy or kill pretty much everything and everyone that opposes their point of view. Trump and his supporters are America's ISIS, Taliban or Al-Qaeda. If the American people choose this man to be their President, it will be a sad state of affairs for the US and World. 

(also posted to Shallow Thoughts as a comment to a previous post)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> You have my enthusiastic support to change one word in that quote to any word that suits your taste in booze. It just works well for me using 'beer'.


Good. :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Ever consider the 5 minute university?
> 
> "An investment in knowledge pays the best interest." - Benjamin Franklin


Good one!

Like my Dad used to say:

"Knowledge is a very light burden to bear."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Good one!
> 
> Like my Dad used to say:
> 
> "Knowledge is a very light burden to bear."


:clap::clap: Steve, you had an intelligent father.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap: Steve, you had an intelligent father.


Thanks Marc. Yes I did, but he never even went to High School.

But he adhered to this: 

*"I hear and I forget.
I see and I remember.
But when I begin to think, act and experience,
then I understand.*"

I didn't understand it at the time and I just memorized it to play the game, being so young, and my Dad probably didn't even know it consciously, but knowing the man, my Father, that is the path that he followed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. Yes I did, but he never even went to High School.
> 
> But he adhered to this:
> 
> ...


Again, he was a very wise man. :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Again, he was a very wise man. :clap:


Thanks Marc. :-(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. :-(


No need to thank me, mon ami. Thank the memories of your day. Paix.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*Would you rather die or kill someone to save another person's life*

?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Too little information to even offer an opinion. Kill who to save who, looms large? Ambiguous question indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory, stretching from every battlefield and patriot grave to every living heart and hearthstone all over this broad land, will yet swell the chorus of the Union, when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature."

Lincoln used these stirring words to end his First Inaugural Address. It was the eve of the Civil War and sadly his call for sanity, cohesion and peace was not heard or followed, resulting in the US Civil War.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Too little information to even offer an opinion. Kill who to save who, looms large? Ambiguous question indeed.


The question and the post were deliberately ambiguous. That is part of the point of a "Deep Thoughts" thread after all isn't it?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> "We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory, stretching from every battlefield and patriot grave to every living heart and hearthstone all over this broad land, will yet swell the chorus of the Union, when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature."
> 
> Lincoln used these stirring words to end his First Inaugural Address. It was the eve of the Civil War and sadly his call for sanity, cohesion and peace was not heard or followed, resulting in the US Civil War.


Great Marc. :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> The question and the post were deliberately ambiguous. That is part of the point of a "Deep Thoughts" thread after all isn't it?



 Exactement, as the French would say.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

“How come the dove gets to be the peace symbol? How about the pillow? It has more feathers than the dove, and it doesn’t have that dangerous beak.” 
– Jack Handey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Great Marc. :clap:


Thank Lincoln, not me, Steve. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> “How come the dove gets to be the peace symbol? How about the pillow? It has more feathers than the dove, and it doesn’t have that dangerous beak.”
> – Jack Handey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True ............... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Today is the oldest you've ever been and the youngest you'll ever be again.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life. - Anonymous

Tomorrow is a brand new day with no mistakes in it yet. - Anne Shirley (LM Montgomery)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The 3 C's of life: choices, chances and changes ~ You must make a choice to take a chance or your life will never change."


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Two from Steven Wright:

“I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, 'Where’s the self-help section?' She said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose.” 

“You know how it is when you're reading a book and falling asleep, you're reading, reading... and all of a sudden you notice your eyes are closed? I'm like that all the time.” 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Two from Steven Wright:
> 
> “I went to a bookstore and asked the saleswoman, 'Where’s the self-help section?' She said if she told me, it would defeat the purpose.”
> 
> ...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I put a dollar in a change machine. Nothing changed. - George Carlin


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I put a dollar in a change machine. Nothing changed. - George Carlin


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> I put a dollar in a change machine. Nothing changed. - George Carlin






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Mind blown. It seems Captain Kirk's uniform was actually more greenish than yellow, but because of the type of fabric and the studio lighting, it looked more of a golden tawny on television. Avocado green gold it was called. 

https://www.anovos.com/blogs/news/1...remier-or-what-color-was-captain-kirk-s-tunic




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

ran across this article.. 

Driver sues estate of Ontario teen Brandon Majewski, who she struck, killed | CTV News


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

macintosh doctor said:


> ran across this article..
> 
> Driver sues estate of Ontario teen Brandon Majewski, who she struck, killed | CTV News



Good God!! Are American lawyers coming up to Canada to practice their sue-sue trade now…???


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Good God!! Are American lawyers coming up to Canada to practice their sue-sue trade now…???


worse that police dropped the case, never asked for a sobriety test, also never questioned why the husband was following her home and where was she coming from?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

We seems to have strayed from the original intent of this thread. I guess I was thinking more along the lines of the philosophical realm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> The question and the post were deliberately ambiguous. That is part of the point of a "Deep Thoughts" thread after all isn't it?



 I would say so. And rhetorical questions do not require answers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

one minute praising - not enough is done

http://kb.concepthospitality.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/The-One-Minute-Manager.pdf

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IN TRAINING SOMEBODY TO BECOME A WINNER IS TO CATCH THEM DOING SOMETHING RIGHT


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't see a thing but a convertible interior shot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Don't see a thing but a convertible interior shot.


Stormtroopers?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roger Roger 

BReligion


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

BReligion said:


> Roger Roger
> 
> 
> 
> BReligion
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An interesting quote by Tesla, Frank. I also like Einstein's statement that God does not play dice with the universe.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap: Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If a politician does tell a truth, will anyone believe him???


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

eMacMan said:


> If a politician does tell a truth, will anyone believe him???




Sounds kind of like something Captain Jack once said about honest men:

"Me I'm dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for, you never can predict if they're going to do something incredibly stupid."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

This should get you thinking about the McCarthy era novel Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury. Especially given the current efforts to label anything outside mainstream propaganda outlets as "Fake News", and suppress the same.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/lg-unveil...ll-like-a-poster-using-magnets-120713236.html


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sounds kind of like something Captain Jack once said about honest men:
> 
> "Me I'm dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for, you never can predict if they're going to do something incredibly stupid."
> 
> ...


Good one, Frank. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> This should get you thinking about the McCarthy era novel Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury. Especially given the current efforts to label anything outside mainstream propaganda outlets as "Fake News", and suppress the same.
> 
> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/lg-unveil...ll-like-a-poster-using-magnets-120713236.html


An interesting point, eMacMan. "Long live Big Brother."


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> This should get you thinking about the McCarthy era novel Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury




??? Huh…??? Did I miss something or any connection to the post and the URL provided to see:

_*LG unveils ultra-thin ‘wallpaper’ TV which sticks to the wall like a poster, using magnets*_


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

pm-r said:


> ??? Huh…??? Did I miss something or any connection to the post and the URL provided to see:
> 
> _*LG unveils ultra-thin ‘wallpaper’ TV which sticks to the wall like a poster, using magnets*_


Maybe just a little too deep?

You don't recall the parlour wall TVs that were used to both pacify the masses and spread state sponsored propaganda? We are talking about Fahrenheit 451, not Orwell's 1984.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

eMacMan said:


> Maybe just a little too deep?
> 
> You don't recall the parlour wall TVs that were used to both pacify the masses and spread state sponsored propaganda? We are talking about Fahrenheit 451, not Orwell's 1984.



Sounds about right. I find the kind of populism led by a demogogue in the US right now quite reminiscent of Bradbury's novel, where the firemen's job is to burn the books and promote ignorance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sounds about right. I find the kind of populism led by a demogogue in the US right now quite reminiscent of Bradbury's novel, where the firemen's job is to burn the books and promote ignorance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. Add to this the Thought Police and Telescreens and you have the right combo of novels. Paix, mon ami. "Long live Big Brother ........... Long Live The Donald."


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Bradbury was critical of the emerging mass media and its influence on people by their own choice. Their inability to read made it easy to manipulate them. Bradbury was reacting in particular to the type of populist McCarthyism you practice Freddie--accusing people of being Russian sympathizers.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Sounds about right. I find the kind of populism led by a demogogue in the US right now quite reminiscent of Bradbury's novel, where the firemen's job is to burn the books and promote ignorance.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Bradbury was critical of the emerging mass media and its influence on people by their own choice. Their inability to read made it easy to manipulate them. Bradbury was reacting in particular to the type of *populist McCarthyism *you practice Freddie--accusing people of being Russian sympathizers.


Replace that by populist Trumpism and history basically repeats, which is not supposed to happen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Replace that by populist Trumpism and history basically repeats, which is not supposed to happen.


True ............. except for those who do not learn from history. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Replace that by populist Trumpism and history basically repeats, which is not supposed to happen.


Look at all the recent talk of blaming everything on the Russians and then trying to paint rump as a Russian fifth columnist--right out of the McCarthy playbook. Again, Bradbury was specifically evoking McCarthyism in writing Fahrenheit 451. Look at the timing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Look at all the recent talk of blaming everything on the Russians and then trying to paint rump as a Russian fifth columnist--right out of the McCarthy playbook. Again, Bradbury was specifically evoking McCarthyism in writing Fahrenheit 451. Look at the timing.


I agree with Macfury's contention that Fahrenheit 451 was warning against the rise of McCarthyism. 

We should all heed Granger's contention that a large factory of mirrors should be built, so that mankind can take a long look at itself, learn from their mistakes as a way of not making them once again. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Replace that by populist Trumpism and history basically repeats, which is not supposed to happen.


Might Trumpism be the new Phoenix -- McCarthyism's cycle of long life, death in flames, and rebirth as Trumpism ................... that (hopefully) shall be doomed to fail? We shall see.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Might Trumpism be the new Phoenix -- McCarthyism's cycle of long life, death in flames, and rebirth as Trumpism ................... that (hopefully) shall be doomed to fail? We shall see.


Obama was the the McCarthy stand-in. He was sounding the clarion call against imaginary relations with Russia.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Obama was the the McCarthy stand-in. He was sounding the clarion call against imaginary relations with Russia.


No way!!!!!!!!!! He was the "clarion call" for common sense and a new hope for America. 

There goes our agreement streak. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Look at all the recent talk of blaming everything on the Russians and then trying to paint rump as a Russian fifth columnist--right out of the McCarthy playbook. Again, Bradbury was specifically evoking McCarthyism in writing Fahrenheit 451. Look at the timing.


I'm not talking about Bradbury or Fahrenheit 451 I am talking about the demonizing and political policy reactions/actions against a certain subset of people in order to weed them out of the good old US of A. In that vein Trump is duplicating McCarthyism, this time it is just Muslims and Mexicans.

History appears to repeating its self, the story is essential the same it is just that the characters are different.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> I'm not talking about Bradbury or Fahrenheit 451 I am talking about the demonizing and political policy reactions/actions against a certain subset of people in order to weed them out of the good old US of A. In that vein Trump is duplicating McCarthyism, this time it is just Muslims and Mexicans.
> 
> History appears to repeating its self, the story is essential the same it is just that the characters are different.


A valid point, Screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

.




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Did we ever see any proof? No.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> I'm not talking about Bradbury or Fahrenheit 451 I am talking about the demonizing and political policy reactions/actions against a certain subset of people in order to weed them out of the good old US of A. In that vein Trump is duplicating McCarthyism, this time it is just Muslims and Mexicans.
> 
> History appears to repeating its self, the story is essential the same it is just that the characters are different.


Also bears a striking resemblance to some of Hitlers pre-war policies. Ironically one of the few nations that made the Jews who chose to leave Germany welcome, was Palestine. I wonder if they would do that again?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like we were all wrong--Bradbury gets the last word on it:

Ray Bradbury: Fahrenheit 451 Misinterpreted | L.A. Weekly



> *HE SAYS THE CULPRIT in Fahrenheit 451 is not the state — it is the people.* Unlike Orwell’s 1984, in which the government uses television screens to indoctrinate citizens, Bradbury envisioned television as an opiate. In the book, Bradbury refers to televisions as “walls” and its actors as “family,” a truth evident to anyone who has heard a recap of network shows in which a fan refers to the characters by first name, as if they were relatives or friends.
> 
> The book’s story centers on Guy Montag, a California fireman who begins to question why he burns books for a living. Montag eventually rejects his authoritarian culture to join a community of individuals who memorize entire books so they will endure until society once again is willing to read.
> 
> Bradbury imagined a democratic society whose diverse population turns against books: Whites reject Uncle Tom’s Cabin and blacks disapprove of Little Black *****. He imagined not just political correctness, but a society so diverse that all groups were “minorities.” He wrote that at first they condensed the books, stripping out more and more offending passages until ultimately all that remained were footnotes, which hardly anyone read. Only after people stopped reading did the state employ firemen to burn books.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Looks like we were all wrong--Bradbury gets the last word on it:
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Bradbury: Fahrenheit 451 Misinterpreted | L.A. Weekly



I see a certain parallel there between "books" in the old days and the "media" were we get our information today, including cable news channels, various big name websites with an axe to grind and social media which recirculates rumours very quickly without fact checking. I believe Bradbury'e message was for us to learn to think for ourselves despite the fashion of the times. A very timely message.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I see a certain parallel there between "books" in the old days and the "media" were we get our information today, including cable news channels, various big name websites with an axe to grind and social media which recirculates rumours very quickly without fact checking. I believe Bradbury'e message was for us to learn to *think for ourselves* despite the fashion of the times. A very timely message.


If that is the case his message was far from new. Throughout history their have been dissenters, rebels and freethinkers. His was just telling it in a different way to a different generation.

Same as it ever was...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I see a certain parallel there between "books" in the old days and the "media" were we get our information today, including cable news channels, various big name websites with an axe to grind and social media which recirculates rumours very quickly without fact checking. I believe Bradbury'e message was for us to learn to think for ourselves despite the fashion of the times. A very timely message.


No, he meant books specifically and reading as a specific activity. Watching a half-baked report on CNN and calling it news was what he was warning people about.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> No, he meant books specifically and reading as a specific activity. Watching a half-baked report on CNN and calling it news was what he was warning people about.


I think that is what was said by Biff and Bradbury, think for yourself and not what you are told by others. At this point I think you are both arguing over the same point just using different words. The medium is not the message here.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I think that is what was said by Biff and Bradbury, think for yourself and not what you are told by others. At this point I think you are both arguing over the same point just using different words. The medium is not the message here.


Specifically, Bradbury was defending the act of reading, and decrying television (such as CNN). But I agree you can safely say that the protagonist in the book learned to think for himself, at least so far as choosing to read when he was told not to.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> If that is the case his message was far from new. Throughout history their have been dissenters, rebels and freethinkers. His was just telling it in a different way to a different generation.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as it ever was...



You may ask yourself, well, how did I get here?

Letting the days go by....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Is that my beautiful wife?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Is that my beautiful wife?




My God—what have I done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

You know what here are the Lyrics in full. One of the greatest songs of the 20th century IMO:

*Talking Heads – Once In A Lifetime*

And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful wife
And you may ask yourself
Well...How did I get here?

Letting the days go by
Let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by
Water flowing underground
Into the blue again
After the money's gone
Once in a lifetime
Water flowing underground

And you may ask yourself
How do I work this?
And you may ask yourself
Where is that large automobile?
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful house
And you may tell yourself
This is not my beautiful wife

Letting the days go by
Let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by
Water flowing underground
Into the blue again
After the money's gone
Once in a lifetime
Water flowing underground

Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...

Water dissolving...and water removing
There is water at the bottom of the ocean
Under the water, carry the water at the bottom of the ocean
Remove the water at the bottom of the ocean

Letting the days go by
Let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by
Water flowing underground
Into the blue again
Into the silent water
Under the rocks and stones
There is water underground

Letting the days go by
Let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by
Water flowing underground
Into the blue again
After the money's gone
Once in a lifetime
Water flowing underground

And you may ask yourself
What is that beautiful house?
And you may ask yourself
Where does that highway go to?
And you may ask yourself
Am I right?...Am I wrong?
And you may say to yourself yourself
My God!...What have I done?!

Letting the days go by
Let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by
Water flowing underground
Into the blue again
Into the silent water
Under the rocks and stones
There is water underground

Letting the days go by
Let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by
Water flowing underground
Into the blue again
After the money's gone
Once in a lifetime
Water flowing underground

Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Look where my hand was
Time isn't holding us
Time isn't after us
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Same as it ever was...
Yeah, the twister comes
Here comes the twister
Same as it ever was...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I still do the arm-chopping motion once in awhile just for fun.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> You know what here are the Lyrics in full. One of the greatest songs of the 20th century IMO:


I would add this one:
Here we are,
Born to be kings,
We're the princes of the universe,
Here we belong,
Fighting to survive in a war with the darkest powers,

And here we are,
We're the princes of the universe,
Here we belong,
Fighting for survival,
We've come to be the rulers of your world,

QUEEN LYRICS - Princes Of The Universe

It speaks to the id, or maybe inner moral monologue is a better term. However messed up and unworkable, individuals often bring this attitude to the public sphere.

Also, those lyrics look wrong.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I saw that movie on opening night, but it was drummed into me by the Adrian Paul TV series. 

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


I am obligated to post this in response:
One ring to rule them all, one ring to find them, 
One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej said:


> I am obligated to post this in response:
> One ring to rule them all, one ring to find them,
> One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.


My precious-s-s-s-s-s-s-.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> I would add this one:
> Here we are,
> Born to be kings,
> We're the princes of the universe,
> ...


Nope the lyrics are correct follow word by word.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

What does it take for someone—for a nation—to admit making a huuge mistake? One death? One hundred deaths? One million deaths? Germany realized it far too late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> Nope the lyrics are correct follow word by word.


Referring to the lyrics I posted. Seemed close enough.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Precisely. And now the people are pushing back against further Muslim immigration...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Germany realized it far too late.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Precisely. And now the people are pushing back against further Muslim immigration...



Please. Just one safe haven away from your barbs. Is that too much to ask? Unless you have some deep thoughts to offer.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What, too close to home? As in, nailed it? Thought so.

My post had no less "deep thought" than most of so-called "deep thought" on this thread, & probably more.

If you want a safe space, Freddie, I hear tell of a remote island in the intertubes where moderators reign supreme & there are disenchanted ehMac Progs galore. 

Go there. I ain't following...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Please. Just one safe haven away from your barbs. Is that too much to ask? Unless you have some deep thoughts to offer.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> If you want a safe space, Freddie, I hear tell of a remote island in the intertubes where moderators reign supreme & there are disenchanted ehMac Progs galore.


Every couple of months I pop in there to see what hell might be like.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> What, too close to home? As in, nailed it? Thought so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should really have expected no better from you. Do as you feel you must. It's a free world.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

It is. Get used to it...



Freddie_Biff said:


> t's a free world.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> It is. Get used to it...



Pretty deep. Thanks for the insight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Welcome. I thought so, too.

Head & shoulders above what you post here. Thought I was on the weather thread until I noticed the Great Pumpkin wasn't here...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Pretty deep. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> What, too close to home? As in, nailed it? Thought so.
> 
> My post had no less "deep thought" than most of so-called "deep thought" on this thread, & probably more.
> 
> ...





Macfury said:


> Every couple of months I pop in there to see what hell might be like.





Freddie_Biff said:


> I should really have expected no better from you. Do as you feel you must. It's a free world.





FeXL said:


> It is. Get used to it...





Freddie_Biff said:


> Pretty deep. Thanks for the insight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





FeXL said:


> Welcome. I thought so, too.
> 
> Head & shoulders above what you post here. Thought I was on the weather thread until I noticed the Great Pumpkin wasn't here...


How about just shaking hands and agree to disagree? it would take a lot less time and effort.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> How about just shaking hands and agree to disagree? it would take a lot less time and effort.


I enjoy the process of rancour!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I enjoy the process of rancour!


Well I can see that. Some of do as well but only to a certain point and then it just becomes stupid and silly and maybe it would be better if we could just behave as adults and not children in a schoolyard.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> ...not children in a schoolyard.


Children in a schoolyard throw fisticuffs...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> How about just shaking hands and agree to disagree? it would take a lot less time and effort.



Agreed. Most of the posts here have been pretty positive actually. I'd prefer to see it stay that way.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's a deep thought with respect to children in a schoolyard.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, I've basically ignored this thread, just...because.

Now that I've visited a few times recently, I realize what a joke it actually is. Especially with your lastest post, Freddie. Yes, I clicked on one of your stupid memes. That is what passes for deep thought, Prog style?

What a f'ing joke...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> So, I've basically ignored this thread, just...because.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So go away if you don't like it. The rest of us get along just fine. Either that or ante up and join the club. Threads are set up by OP's for a reason, amigo. Respect that.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

Scrolling way back:



polywog said:


> "If God had intended us not to masturbate, He would have made our arms shorter." - George Carlin





CubaMark said:


> Very likely the reason dinosaurs went extinct.... true story.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The mark of a successful thread is not its "positivity" factor. There are many threads on these boards that are remarkably successful despite all Prog attempts to utilize fake news, to derail & obfuscate and to use unsubstantiated opinion & cheap meme, rather than hard, cold empirical fact. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> Agreed. Most of the posts here have been pretty positive actually. I'd prefer to see it stay that way.


On the contrary, I luvs me sum Prog mentality on display. I find it fascinating how wholesale bull$h!t can be shined, polished & manufactured into a product that the masses gobble up. Without question, even.

Like I said, want a safe space? There's at least one complete website set up for that. Post away, with impunity. As long as you can get past the mods. Wait. You luvs you some mods. In that case, have at 'er.

Yes, threads are set up for a reason. So far, 19 pages in, still waiting for some of that magical, gen-u-wine "Deep Thought" to appear somewhere. Anywhere. So far, this thread is nothing more than another ehMac repository of Prog memes, shallow opinion & nodding heads. 

We are not all "yes" men, Freddie. It takes all types to make a community. Get used to it.

You yourself have acknowledged that threads have a life of their own. Guess what? This thread just got a little jolt of life.

Oh, & now it's amigo? ROTFLMAO!!! Not 'rude dog'? BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Kiss my hairy, unwashed, rude dog's arse, Freddie. And you talk about respect. 

These boards were not created to be a safe space for leftist ideals nor some misguided Prog utopia. In many ways they mirror real life. Once you learn that, you'll get along much better with all of us, not merely your little group of nodding heads.



Freddie_Biff said:


> So go away if you don't like it. The rest of us get along just fine. Either that or ante up and join the club. Threads are set up by OP's for a reason, amigo. Respect that.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Here's a deep thought with respect to children in a schoolyard.


That's pretty funny actually.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> The mark of a successful thread is not its "positivity" factor. There are many threads on these boards that are remarkably successful despite all Prog attempts to utilize fake news, to derail & obfuscate and to use unsubstantiated opinion & cheap meme, rather than hard, cold empirical fact.
> 
> On the contrary, I luvs me sum Prog mentality on display. I find it fascinating how wholesale bull$h!t can be shined, polished & manufactured into a product that the masses gobble up. Without question, even.
> 
> ...


I know this post was not directed towards me but if I was hosting a diner party and you said that to one of the other guests I would throw you out on your keester. My Dad did that once and I was there to witness it, it was great!

Why do you have to be so hateful and negative all the time? Is it really that difficult for you to just be polite without insulting people most of the time?

If our words are a reflection of who are, and I believe they are, then you are just what your signature says you are. Strangely you seem to take pride in that, I am just glad that most people (that I know at least) would not take pride in being so ornery and rude to other people as a constant state of being. 

Obviously you are free to be whoever you want to be and to say whatever you want, which you do all the time, but in a civilized society there are things called decorum, politeness and basic respect. If you choose not to be civilized that is your choice, but that makes me wonder why you bother to talk to other human beings at all?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Awright, let's take a look at this...

Nice little anecdote. That said, this place is hardly a dinner party. More like a handful of people walking down the street, maybe a few acquaintances having a pint. We may all get along at times, we may not. At times we will vehemently disagree.



screature said:


> I know this post was not directed towards me but if I was hosting a diner party and you said that to one of the other guests I would throw you out on your keester. My Dad did that once and I was there to witness it, it was great!


Go back through these threads & read my responses, their tone & with whom I'm using what tone. Then, note the correlation between the tone used & the history between myself & the recipient of said tone.

You will find a direct correlation and I make no apologies. I give what I get. Period.

And, it has zero to do with ideology. For instance, Dr.G & and I are nearly as far apart as any two people on these boards, ideologically. Yet we can still have a civil, at times somewhat strained, if not entirely agreed upon, conversation. Curious, that...

I get along well with SINC on these boards and I'm proud to know him personally. We exchange emails occasionally & talk on the phone a couple times a year. My tone with him reflects that but I hardly agree with him on everything. Thing is, we can talk about those differences in a civil fashion. 

I get along well with Macfury on these boards. I don't know him personally but if I ever get to heading down east again I wouldn't mind meeting him, assuming he is amenable. We exchange emails occasionally. He, too, has earned a respectable tone from me & will continue to do so. As Macfury is a tried & true Libertarian, I sometimes find my views in conflict with his. However, he is extremely capable of not only articulating his position, but defending it in a manner which is not offensive.

I get along well with talonracer. We've met in person & have thrown more than one pint back together. He's one of those freaks from BC but I don't hold that against him. We don't agree on everything but do so in a civil manner.

I got along well with MacNutt on these boards. We chatted occasionally, exchanged emails & PM's. Miss you, Gerry.

I got along well with Karl on these boards. We met in person at his brother in law's 20 minutes drive from here several years ago. We exchanged emails & I chatted on the phone often with him towards the end when he had trouble forming sentences & speaking. Miss you, Karl.

There are others, such as yourself, who receive a more neutral tone from me, for the most part.

Then there are the those who have lost my respect to a lesser or greater extent, some to the point of deserving complete derision. These fine folk are the safe-space seekers, the attackers, the manipulators, the self-proclaimed hypocrites, the perennial victims, the nodding sheep, the ones you cannot reason with because their blind ideology (more akin to a religion or cult) simply does not accept logic nor fact, the ones who will throw out names like racist, hater, misogynist, Islamophobe, alt-right, denier, etc. and _ad nauseam_, on a regular basis. The kind of lowlife who will unnecessarily create a new identity on these boards just to slag you. They are incapable of clearly articulating a statement, a discussion, an argument. They criticize you for using _The Rebel_ as a source and then counter with a citation from _BoingBoing_. When their argument gets flattened or you ask for clarification or any type of defence they lie or cry victim or attempt to obfuscate by throwing in all manner of logical fallacies, red herrings & straw men or simply resort to name-calling. They are poor losers and are exemplified perfectly by the snowflakes & whiners protesting Trump right now. Namely, the <spit> Progs.

Hate? Nope. Very, very few things I hate in life. Can't think of any right now. Hold a tremendous amount of disdain for? You bet...



screature said:


> Why do you have to be so hateful and negative all the time? Is it really that difficult for you to just be polite without insulting people most of the time?


I chose my signature most carefully, as well as the quotes I enclose. I'm irreverent, grass-roots, opinionated, politically centre-right and incorrect, bit of a red-neck and I kowtow to no one. I'm curious, moderately informed on some subjects, open to new ideas provided they are defensible, tough but fair to our children, a loving, proud father & husband.

And, I take great pride in who I am. Warts & all.



screature said:


> If our words are a reflection of who are, and I believe they are, then you are just what your signature says you are. Strangely you seem to take pride in that, I am just glad that most people (that I know at least) would not take pride in being so ornery and rude to other people as a constant state of being.


Decorum, politeness and basic respect are offered to one and all, initially. To some on these boards, those bridges have long since been burned.

I tire of the taste of $h!t in my mouth quickly...



screature said:


> Obviously you are free to be whoever you want to be and to say whatever you want, which you do all the time, but in a civilized society there are things called decorum, politeness and basic respect. If you choose not to be civilized that is your choice, but that makes me wonder why you bother to talk to other human beings at all?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> How about just shaking hands and agree to disagree? it would take a lot less time and effort.


An excellent point. A true voice of reason. :clap::clap::clap:

This is what MacFury and I do in various threads and still remain friends.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"And, it has zero to do with ideology. For instance, Dr.G & and I are nearly as far apart as any two people on these boards, ideologically. Yet we can still have a civil, at times somewhat strained, if not entirely agreed upon, conversation. Curious, that..." Thank you, FeXL. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Awright, let's take a look at this...
> 
> Nice little anecdote. That said, this place is hardly a dinner party. More like a handful of people walking down the street, maybe a few acquaintances having a pint. We may all get along at times, we may not. At times we will vehemently disagree.
> 
> ...


Thank you FeXL that was a very detailed and and thoughtful response to me. I have also had my differences with "Freddie" over the years and we both exchanged some pretty sharp barbs to say the least. 

That being said and to you and Freddie as well, why not try to bury the hatchet, at least for a while. Just see if you can do it for one day.

Full admission here, I have become alcoholic over the last few years and have been attending AA on a regular basis to set myself straight and so I should not even be posting here as it raises my blood pressure (if I let it).

That is why I went away for some time in the summer. To destress, read fiction, walk my dog and take life easy.

Then I came back, hesitantly, because there are some folks here I like talking to, you and fjnmusic included.

Things have been Ok and I have been pretty much able to remain centered.

But this ongoing feud between you and fjnmusic is something else. I read all posts here and so when I see this ongoing spat it makes me sad and a little upset. Not that it should matter to you or fjnmusic, I am just saying, from a viewers standpoint your exchanges are toxic and maybe you both could think about that when it comes to the community at large and both change your tone, because as it is now it is just ugly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Then I came back, hesitantly, because there are some folks here I like talking to, you and fjnmusic included." I hope that I too am included in this short list of respected persons. Good luck with your daily struggle. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a deep thought.

It's gonna be colder than a well diggers arse here this week.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> "Then I came back, hesitantly, because there are some folks here I like talking to, you and fjnmusic included." I hope that I too am included in this short list of respected persons. Good luck with your daily struggle. Paix, mon ami.


You absolutely are, you are at the head of the list.

Thank you Marc for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> You absolutely are, you are at the head of the list.
> 
> Thank you Marc for your words of encouragement.


Thank you, Steve. It is an honor to have you as an ehMacLand friend. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Here's a deep thought.
> 
> It's gonna be colder than a well diggers arse here this week.


Ha! Good one, thanks for the laugh Don.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> That's pretty funny actually.



Humorous, yet with an underlying truth.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> Here's a deep thought.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be colder than a well diggers arse here this week.



Il fait tres froid. Brrrrrrrr! (That park works in either language, but in French roll the R)


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Thank you FeXL that was a very detailed and and thoughtful response to me. I have also had my differences with "Freddie" over the years and we both exchanged some pretty sharp barbs to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are right on the money, Screature. Glad to hear you are overcoming the alcoholism too. Addictions are a tough nut to crack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> I know this post was not directed towards me but if I was hosting a diner party and you said that to one of the other guests I would throw you out on your keester. My Dad did that once and I was there to witness it, it was great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> Here's a deep thought.
> 
> It's gonna be colder than a well diggers arse here this week.




Just curious here, but why would such a person have such a cold fanny and what's the connection or history???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think you are right on the money, Screature. Glad to hear you are overcoming the alcoholism too. Addictions are a tough nut to crack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

You're welcome.



screature said:


> Thank you FeXL that was a very detailed and and thoughtful response to me.


Freddie doesn't post stupid garbage or dumb ass memes ever & I've got far less to be critical of.



screature said:


> That being said and to you and Freddie as well, why not try to bury the hatchet, at least for a while. Just see if you can do it for one day.


I'm sorry to hear of your disease. Years ago I knew a gal who was, among other things, an alcoholic. Immediately after her detox we dated for about 3-1/2 years. I was never able to completely understand addictions, even to this day. I even talked to one of my Psych profs in university about it at the time & he was unable to shed much light. One of my English profs told me to think of addiction as similar to love. That brought my understanding a bit closer. 

The good news is she has been straight for over 30 years.



screature said:


> Full admission here, I have become alcoholic over the last few years and have been attending AA on a regular basis to set myself straight and so I should not even be posting here as it raises my blood pressure (if I let it).


Thank you.



screature said:


> Then I came back, hesitantly, because there are some folks here I like talking to, you and fjnmusic included.


Good. Maintain. Heal yourself. There is hope.



screature said:


> Things have been Ok and I have been pretty much able to remain centered.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement. It means a lot to me.

I won't go into all the details, but a significant part of the healing process is to recognize that you have a problem and then work on it on a daily basis. One day, one moment at a time. One of the main things is to stop blaming others for your failings and just do the right thing and not be reactive to the things that stress you out, upset or bother you.

Other people cannot make you feel any way one way or the other, it is a decision on your part and *you * choose how to act or react, i.e. take personal responsibility for the things you say and do and do not blame it on the actions or words of others.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Other people cannot make you feel any way one way or the other, it is a decision on your part and *you * choose how to act or react, i.e. take personal responsibility for the things you say and do and do not blame it on the actions or words of others.


Words to live by. You have to give someone permission to make you do or accept things that are counter to your wellbeing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement. I means a lot to me.
> 
> I won't go into all the details, but a significant part of the healing process is to recognize that you have a problem and then work on it on a daily basis. One day, one moment at a time. One of the main things is to stop blaming others for your failings and just do the right thing and not be reactive to the things that stress you out, upset or bother you.
> 
> Other people cannot make you feel any way one way or the other, it is a decision on your part and *you * choose how to act or react, i.e. take personal responsibility for the things you say and do and do not blame it on the actions or words of others.


Excellent points, Steve. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Words to live by. You have to give someone permission to make you do or accept things that are counter to your wellbeing.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

F. Scott Fitzgerald famously wrote that “The test of a first rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in the mind at the same time.”


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sorry for the typos in my previous response. I should have proof read it better.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> F. Scott Fitzgerald famously wrote that “The test of a first rate intelligence is the ability to hold two opposed ideas in the mind at the same time.”


That is a great quote. But sometimes it can lead to indecision, which is not necessarily a bad thing, because being indecisive means that you are still processing your thoughts and do not come to a knee gerk conclusion.

Due to my political experience (which no one seems to appreciate, at this point in time) I have learned that "sitting on the fence" is an actual position. It simply means that you are thinking things through and have not decided one way or the other yet. Sadly in our fast, on demand, ever changing world, thinking things through seems to be a bad thing.

That is why I hate twitter and social media in general, there is no time for thinking or contemplation... Tell me what you think *NOW*!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> That is a great quote. But sometimes it can lead to indecision, which is not necessarily a bad thing, because being indecisive means that you are still processing your thoughts and do not come to a knee gerk conclusion.
> 
> Due to my political experience (which no one seems to appreciate, at this point in time) I have learned that "sitting on the fence" is an actual position. It simply means that you are thinking things through and have not decided one way or the other yet. Sadly in our fast, on demand, ever changing world, thinking things through seems to be a bad thing.
> 
> That is why I hate twitter and social media in general, there is no time for thinking or contemplation... Tell me what you think *NOW*!


Valid points, Steve. Sorry to hear that the employment situation has not improved for you to day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Valid points, Steve. Sorry to hear that the employment situation has not improved for you to day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Something has to give soon because my EI has almost run out. Maybe I will have to take a job working at Walmart as greeter... the thought makes me quiver. XX)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Schrodinger's meme? What idiot created this straw man?



Freddie_Biff said:


>


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Something has to give soon because my EI has almost run out. Maybe I will have to take a job working at Walmart as greeter... the thought makes me quiver. XX)


Sad to hear this, especially someone of your intelligence and expertise. I am not putting down those folks who work at Walmart, but it is sad that you have not been able to find some work for which you are fully qualified to undertake within government. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Schrodinger's meme? What idiot created this straw man?



Good to see you're still keeping an open mind about things. As a meme, I think it captures a very important irony. Immigrants can't be lazy bums and stealing your jobs at the same time.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Sad to hear this, especially someone of your intelligence and expertise. I am not putting down those folks who work at Walmart, but it is sad that you have not been able to find some work for which you are fully qualified to undertake within government. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Sorry I didn't mean to sound disparaging to Walmart greeters. It is just those that I have seen are much older than I am and probably retired and doing the job just to get out of the house and be with people. Some probably need the work to make ends meet, unfortunately for me working for Walmart would not make ends meet and that is what makes me quiver.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to sound disparaging to Walmart greeters. It is just those that I have seen are much older than I am and probably retired and doing the job just to get out of the house and be with people. Some probably need the work to make ends meet, unfortunately for me working for Walmart would not make ends meet and that is what makes me quiver.



What's your specialty, Steve? What kind of work most interests you?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to sound disparaging to Walmart greeters. It is just those that I have seen are much older than I am and probably retired and doing the job just to get out of the house and be with people. Some probably need the work to make ends meet, unfortunately for me working for Walmart would not make ends meet and that is what makes me quiver.


Actually, there was an interesting study done at Walmart stores across the country that showed a majority of greeters who were over 65 were there to try to supplement their Social Security. Had my mom been physically able, she might have done this .................. and would have been a fine greeter.

Good luck in finding a job that utilizes your abilities and qualifications. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good to see you're still keeping an open mind about things. As a meme, I think it captures a very important irony. Immigrants can't be lazy bums and stealing your jobs at the same time.


Not the same immigrant, certainly. But why could a group of illegal immigrants not consist of some people who would rather lazily access social support programs and some who would rather work?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Not the same immigrant, certainly. But why could a group of illegal immigrants not consist of some people who would rather lazily access social support programs and some who would rather work?



Well, they certainly don't collect benefits or pay taxes as a group. Only as individuals, just like you and I.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, they certainly don't collect benefits or pay taxes as a group. Only as individuals, just like you and I.


This is why the meme doesn't work. It only works if you' apply it to a single illegal immigrant, who obviously can't be both industrious and lazy at the same time.

However, you can demonstrate that illegals, as a group, in various states use up a disproportionate level of government services compared to their minimal input in paying for those services.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Still trying to wrap my head around the social services bit. When I got my PR status, one of the conditions was that I was ineligible for any welfare programs for an extended period of time. I think the magic number was 5 or 10 years but don't recall which.

Not sure why this should be any different for the current crop of immigrants.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around the social services bit. When I got my PR status, one of the conditions was that I was ineligible for any welfare programs for an extended period of time. I think the magic number was 5 or 10 years but don't recall which.
> 
> Not sure why this should be any different for the current crop of immigrants.


Illegals in California can access most social services with little difficulty.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> This is why the meme doesn't work. It only works if you' apply it to a single illegal immigrant, who obviously can't be both industrious and lazy at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> However, you can demonstrate that illegals, as a group, in various states use up a disproportionate level of government services compared to their minimal input in paying for those services.



Well the word "immigrant" as it appears in the meme IS singular...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well the word "immigrant" as it appears in the meme IS singular...


Then I agree with the meme. No single illegal immigrant is likely to be both industrious and bone lazy at the same time.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Then I agree with the meme. No single illegal immigrant is likely to be both industrious and bone lazy at the same time.



Yes! Mark it on the calendar! We have reached agreement! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> What's your specialty, Steve? What kind of work most interests you?


Those are good questions and ones I have asked myself ad nauseum since graduating from high school.

I have no specialty. I am not an expert in anything but able to do many things at a sub-expert level, i.e. I am a jack of all trades, well not really all trades, but quite a few.

I like all work that stimulates me intellectually and creatively. I dislike repetition and doing the same thing over and over again. That is why I dislike painting, like walls and such, it bores me to death.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Those are good questions and ones I have asked myself ad nauseum since graduating from high school.
> 
> I have no specialty. I am not an expert in anything but able to do many things at a sub-expert level, i.e. I am a jack of all trades, well not really all trades, but quite a few.
> 
> I like all work that stimulates me intellectually and creatively. I dislike repetition and doing the same thing over and over again. That is why I dislike painting, like walls and such, it bores me to death.


Well, good luck finding a position that stimulates you intellectually and helps to pay the bills. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, good luck finding a position that stimulates you intellectually and helps to pay the bills. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Marc. I never thought I would be in this position at this age. When I was young I could get a job with my eyes closed and half asleep. Now that I have tons of work and life experience it does not seem to be worth much to employers when there are young bucks willing to work on the cheap and be slaves just to try and get ahead.

Anyway, enough bellyaching from me, something will come along so long as I keep applying, as I am doing, it just may have to be something to make ends meet until I can find something better.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Marc. I never thought I would be in this position at this age. When I was young I could get a job with my eyes closed and half asleep. Now that I have tons of work and life experience it does not seem to be worth much to employers when there are young bucks willing to work on the cheap and be slaves just to try and get ahead.
> 
> Anyway, enough bellyaching from me, something will come along so long as I keep applying, as I am doing, it just may have to be something to make ends meet until I can find something better.


I retired at the age of 67, but was able to keep teaching online for Memorial Univ. since no one else was ready/willing/able to teach the three grad courses that I developed way back in 2000. So, I am now a sessional.

Hopefully, something will come along when you least expect it. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Illegals in California can access most social services with little difficulty.


This highlights the problem with a decent social safety net, which I would like, combined with a strange experiment in some states. Without a controlled immigration system that looks for specific skills, what you can get is the dual problem of immigrants being both more likely to use the social safety net, and more likely to compete for the lowest wage (or off the books) jobs.

This creates ugly politics by affecting marginalized citizens from two directions. My memory may be at fault here, but I think left-oriented parties used to understand this while the corporate right just wanted cheap labour. But times change.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cesar Chavez used to organize union workers to patrol the Rio Grande and keep out "********."



Beej said:


> This highlights the problem with a decent social safety net, which I would like, combined with a strange experiment in some states. Without a controlled immigration system that looks for specific skills, what you can get is the dual problem of immigrants being both more likely to use the social safety net, and more likely to compete for the lowest wage (or off the books) jobs.
> 
> This creates ugly politics by affecting marginalized citizens from two directions. My memory may be at fault here, but I think left-oriented parties used to understand this while the corporate right just wanted cheap labour. But times change.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Those are good questions and ones I have asked myself ad nauseum since graduating from high school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you like building stuff? Working with your hands? Outdoors? Writing? Working with people? Cooking? I don't know too many occupations that don't feature repetition, but I guess it all depends. Some might view teaching as repetitive, but I see each moment as an opportunity to interact with young people and try something new. I guess it just depends what you're looking for. Have you tried any interest or aptitude surveys lately? We do them in CALM class at school.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Do you like building stuff? Working with your hands? Outdoors? Writing? Working with people? Cooking? I don't know too many occupations that don't feature repetition, but I guess it all depends. Some might view teaching as repetitive, but I see each moment as an opportunity to interact with young people and try something new. I guess it just depends what you're looking for. Have you tried any interest or aptitude surveys lately? We do them in CALM class at school.


Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes and yes.

All jobs do have some repetition to them I know, it is just a matter of how much. I have never had a job in all of my working career that was predominantly repetitive (well since I was a teenager), that is what I am taking about, that would make me go insane from boredom.

Freedie I am not some grade school or high school or even recent graduate from university.

I have over 38 years of diverse working experience. I am not a one trick pony. If I were to create a resume that included every job I have done it would be 10 pages long. So while I appreciate your interest and I thank you for that, please realize that I am not some student starting out in life.

I have two recruiting agencies looking for jobs for me and a whole network of people in Parliament also sending every opportunity my way.

I am just bitching because despite all that little is coming my way. There is little to nothing that you can tell me about what I need to do to look for a job as I am doing it.

Sorry if I seem unappreciative of your suggestions, but your questions seem better suited to a teenager and not a 54 year old man with 38 years of work experience.

Peace and thanks for your concern... Now if you could provide me with a real lead to a good job I would be forever grateful.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes and yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever consider writing? The pay isn't much unless you are lucky, but it is therapeutic. I know lots of folks my age (51) that change course in midstream at this point in life. Just depends on what you really want, because there's not a lot of use in spending your latter years of your career life doing something that only pays the bills. I teach. It's not always glamorous, but it pays well enough and gives me the kind of challenge and opportunity I'm looking for. But I also gig with my band on weekends, which also pays well, though not as much as teaching, but it's my passion. What's your passion? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> I have two recruiting agencies looking for jobs for me


Is AltisHR one of them? Just making sure you've checked them out. A variety of temporary and permanent work including many government roles.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Ever consider writing? The pay isn't much unless you are lucky, but it is therapeutic. I know lots of folks my age (51) that change course in midstream at this point in life. Just depends on what you really want, because there's not a lot of use in spending your latter years of your career life doing something that only pays the bills. I teach. It's not always glamorous, but it pays well enough and gives me the kind of challenge and opportunity I'm looking for. But I also gig with my band on weekends, which also pays well, though not as much as teaching, but it's my passion. What's your passion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My passion is creating things. Painting, drawing, sculpture, photography, video, websites, installations, interior design, garden and landscape design, etc. None of which I would consider myself an expert, but I can hold my own and learn, learn, learn.

But I am very good at organization, listening, meeting and greeting people, problem solving (thinking outside of the box) writing, thinking in general, staying calm under pressure, various computer related things from hardware to learning new programs quickly, cooking, walking, talking, eating and breathing and some other stuff as well.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> Is AltisHR one of them? Just making sure you've checked them out. A variety of temporary and permanent work including many government roles.


No Beej, but thanks I will have to check them out.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> My passion is creating things. Painting, drawing, sculpture, photography, video, websites, installations, interior design, garden and landscape design, etc. None of which I would consider myself an expert, but I can hold my own and learn, learn, learn.
> 
> 
> 
> But I am very good at organization, listening, meeting and greeting people, problem solving (thinking outside of the box) writing, thinking in general, staying calm under pressure, various computer related things from hardware to learning new programs quickly, cooking, walking, talking, eating and breathing and some other stuff as well.



These are great skills to have. Good balance of both left and right brain. Sounds like you need a creative outlet.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


So very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Martin Luther King's niece saw through that idiotic meme immediately:

MLK Jr's Niece: Elizabeth Warren Played the Race Card Against Sessions - Cortney O'Brien



> King, however, saw right through Warren's crusade. In an appearance on Fox News' "Your World With Neil Cavuto," she shamed the Massachusetts senator for daring to invoke her family's name to bring down a decent man.
> 
> “So it’s almost like a bait and switch, stir up their emotions, use the name King — and my name is Alveda King — stir up people’s emotions [and] play the race card, which she was attempting to do,” King said.
> 
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Martin Luther King's niece saw through that idiotic meme immediately:
> 
> MLK Jr's Niece: Elizabeth Warren Played the Race Card Against Sessions - Cortney O'Brien


Uh except for this...

Alveda King



> She is a Fox News Channel contributor. She once served as a Senior Fellow at the Alexis de Tocqueville Institution, a conservative Washington, D.C. think-tank.





> Pro-life activism
> 
> King has been a pro-life speaker since 1983 and often speaks on college campuses about abortion issues and her personal experiences with abortion. King had two abortions and attempted to get a third one.She joined the pro-life movement, pushing to offer women alternatives to abortion. Angela D. Dillard classifies King as among "prominent black members of the Religious Right".





> In 2016, King voted for President Donald Trump in the 2016 Presidential election,





> King has spoken out against same-sex marriage. Her position is outlined in her article, "Human Sexuality: It All Started With An Apple!" She wrote, "My dad A.D. King, Uncle MLK, and Granddaddy King passed on to me their beliefs on biblical marriage. Life is a human and civil right, so is procreative marriage... We must now go back to the beginning, starting with Genesis, and teach about God’s plan for marriage... It's time to start from scratch and lay the foundation all over again."





> King has been married and divorced three times.


No surprises here, *SHE* has no right to invoke her Uncle's and family name with credentials like this, so she can take her ever so higher than thou politics and get stuffed.

She may be King by name but not in politics, philosophy or integrity. She is just a wannabee riding on the coattails of her uncle.

Overall the hypocrisy is palpable. She is a fundamentalist loon so her "outrage" should be taken with a pound of salt.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Uh except for this...
> 
> Alveda King
> 
> ...


Excellent research, Steve. Paix, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Excellent research, Steve. Paix, mon ami. :clap:


Thanks Marc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Marc.


No problem, mon ami. I respect your academic diligence. Paix.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Well played, Steve. 

Back to something less....divisive.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well played, Steve.
> 
> Back to something less....divisive.


:lmao: A unique guessing game. :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well played, Steve.
> 
> Back to something less....divisive.


Thanks but it wasn't played. I just did a simple bit of research to refute an argument, that's all, no games from me.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Uh except for this...


She's a well-known commentator and her history is no secret. So she's disqualified from commenting on KIng's legacy because she is a pro-life conservative who does not believe in same sex marriage? Oh--she voted for Trump and has been divorced.

And this disqualifies her opinion how?

However, if she believed in gay marriage, was pro-abortion and voted Democrat we could consider the value of her statement?

_Really?_ That's weak stuff, even for an _ad hominem_ argument.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Thanks but it wasn't played. I just did a simple bit of research to refute an argument, that's all, no games from me.



What I meant was that was a good response, Steve, and I appreciated it. I guess the political arguments will follow wherever we go, but I was really hoping this thread would be more about commentary and less about argument. I really don't care which way a person leans politically if the observation has some insight to it. There will always be contrarians out there.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> So very true. Paix, mon ami.


There are people who think that guy is a neo nazi? Poorly informed. Maybe not "aliens created the crop circles" informed, to their credit.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> She's a well-known commentator and her history is no secret. So she's disqualified from commenting on KIng's legacy because she is a pro-life conservative who does not believe in same sex marriage? Oh--she voted for Trump and has been divorced.
> 
> And this disqualifies her opinion how?
> 
> ...


You deliberately miss the point. She is no more qualified to comment on King's legacy simply because she was his niece than any other person and yes her history and beliefs do make her less qualified because her history and belief's bear no relationship to MLK's. Like I said she's a wannabee trying to ride on the coattails of her uncle.

If you really think that MLK would have voted for the Donald or be involved with Fox or any conservative think tank I think you are in error. Remember she was trying to pretend that she was more qualified to invoke MLK's name and "speak on his behalf". Also it was not an ad hominem argument as it had every thing to do with the values and ideals that she upholds.

If she was the hypothetical person with those beliefs and political proclivities she would not have said what she did, so your argument is moot.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> What I meant was that was a good response, Steve, and I appreciated it. I guess the political arguments will follow wherever we go, but I was really hoping this thread would be more about commentary and less about argument. I really don't care which way a person leans politically if the observation has some insight to it. There will always be contrarians out there.


I know I was just clarifying that's all, I did not mean anything beyond that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Elizabeth Warren always comes down on the extreme left of all issues, was divorced, engages heavily in identity politics and is pro-abortion. I already know her beliefs and proclivities. So she can speak on behalf of MLK? 



screature said:


> You deliberately miss the point. She is no more qualified to comment on King's legacy simply because she was his niece than any other person and yes her history and beliefs do make her less qualified because her history and belief's bear no relationship to MLK's. Like I said she's a wannabee trying to ride on the coattails of her uncle.
> 
> If you really think that MLK would have voted for the Donald or be involved with Fox or any conservative think tank I think you are in error. Remember she was trying to pretend that she was more qualified to invoke MLK's name and "speak on his behalf". Also it was not an ad hominem argument as it had every thing to do with the values and ideals that she upholds.
> 
> If she was the hypothetical person with those beliefs and political proclivities she would not have said what she did, so your argument is moot.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Elizabeth Warren always comes down on the extreme left of all issues, was divorced, engages heavily in identity politics and is pro-abortion. I already know her beliefs and proclivities. *So she can speak on behalf of MLK?*


As much as Alveda King. But she wasn't speaking on behalf of MLK or Coretta Scott King, she was simply noting that Coretta Scott King once penned a letter to object to Sessions' nomination to a federal judgeship in the 1980s.

Alveda King was the one who was trying to stifle Warren with the strawman argument that because she is MLK's and Coretta Scott King's niece she somehow has more authority to invoke her uncle and aunt's name, which is pure BS and hypocrisy. She seems to not adhere to or understand anything of her aunt and uncle's legacy:

Coretta Scott King



> *LGBT equality*
> 
> 
> *Corretta Scott King was an early supporter in the struggle for lesbian and gay civil rights. In August, 1983 in Washington, DC she urged the amendment of the Civil Rights Act to include gays and lesbians as Protected class.*
> ...


Which just further adds to why she is not qualified to take any high ground on what her uncle or aunt stood for because quite clearly she does not adhere to their values at all. Alveda King's belief's, value's and politics's are basically the polar opposites of Martin Luther King Jr. and Corretta Scott King's.

Keep arguing in defense of Alveda King's statements MF and you just make it easier for her to be discredited as having any leg to stand on with respect to her views being in anyway related to those of her aunt and uncle's. She simply has no credibility in that regard.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MLK cheated on his wife repeatedly. I guess he didn't value Coretta either. Truthfully, you just have to take Coretta's opinion at face value, depending on your opinion of her. 

She didn't like Sessions in 1980, almost 40 years ago-that is a fact.

I would have let Fauxcahontas read her letter and then have Sessions voted in as Attorney General right after that. Most Republicans don't even know who Milo is.



screature said:


> As much as Alveda King. But she wasn't speaking on behalf of MLK or Coretta Scott King, she was simply noting that Coretta Scott King once penned a letter to object to Sessions' nomination to a federal judgeship in the 1980s.
> 
> Alveda King was the one who was trying to stifle Warren with the strawman argument that because she is MLK's and Coretta Scott King's niece she somehow has more authority to invoke her uncle and aunt's name, which is pure BS and hypocrisy. She seems to not adhere to or understand anything of her aunt and uncle's legacy:
> 
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *MLK cheated on his wife repeatedly. I guess he didn't value Coretta either. Truthfully, you just have to take Coretta's opinion at face value, depending on your opinion of her. *
> 
> She didn't like Sessions in 1980, almost 40 years ago-that is a fact.
> 
> *I would have let Fauxcahontas read her letter and then have Sessions voted in as Attorney General right after that. Most Republicans don't even know who Milo is*.


This is supposed to be some argument to support Alveda King's statement? 

Why is it that every link that I find saying that "MLK cheated on his wife repeatedly" is by some ultra right rant site. I cannot find any credible source that says this. Maybe because the ultra right in the good old US of A want to create any kind of fiction to discredit King in any way they can.

Ok so now you are saying that Coretta's opinion has to be taken at face value, but earlier you thought Alveda King was correct in seeing right through Warren's citation based on her "understanding" of her aunt! Good god MF how many twists and turns are you willing to make before you will just admit that your support of a statement of another person was in error. Your argument has become "pretzel logic".

So now who is making ad homenum comments and arguments?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's well known that the FBI secretly taped proof of King's adulterous behaviours under Johnson's direction. This is simple history.

I believe that Corertta King's letter must be taken at face value--she disliked Sessions in 1980. I also believe that Alveda King is correct--that Coretta King would have disapproved of Warren's race baiting and that Corertta King's reputation as a "reasonable person" and a "peacemaker" would have taken into consideration Sessions' work on behalf of civil rights. There appears no animosity between Sessions and Coretta King during the taping of the dedication of the Rosa Parks Library in 2000, 20 years later.



screature said:


> This is supposed to be some argument to support Alveda King's statement?
> 
> Why is it that every link that I find saying that "MLK cheated on his wife repeatedly" is by some ultra right rant site. I cannot find any credible source that says this. Maybe because the ultra right in the good old US of A want to create any kind of fiction to discredit King in any way they can.
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> This is supposed to be some argument to support Alveda King's statement?
> 
> Why is it that every link that I find saying that "MLK cheated on his wife repeatedly" is by some ultra right rant site.* I cannot find any credible source that says this.* Maybe because the ultra right in the good old US of A want to create any kind of fiction to discredit King in any way they can.


It did not take me long to find a credible source on King's trysts, or do you not consider the LA Times to be credible?

The other woman in King's life - latimes


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

How exactly did this turn into another political discussion thread? I set up to be an escape from all that. For the sake of thread integrity, please try to keep the commentary short and sweet, like Jack Handey used to (for whom this thread is named). Quotes and memes work better than explanations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Jack Handey stuff was funny and wasn't politically motivated. You just want a place to express politically motivated memes and have nobody comment. The stuff you post is often not remotely in the style of Jack Handey:



> If trees could scream, would we be so cavalier about cutting them down? We might, if they screamed all the time, for no good reason.
> 
> "The crows seem to be calling my name", thought Caw.
> 
> ...







Freddie_Biff said:


> How exactly did this turn into another political discussion thread? I set up to be an escape from all that. For the sake of thread integrity, please try to keep the commentary short and sweet, like Jack Handey used to (for whom this thread is named). Quotes and memes work better than explanations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Quotes and memes work better than explanations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


okay i understand.. MEMEs work best lol :lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Or:


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

macintosh doctor said:


> okay i understand.. MEMEs work best lol :lmao:



Exactly!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> The Jack Handey stuff was funny and wasn't politically motivated. You just want a place to express politically motivated memes and have nobody comment. The stuff you post is often not remotely in the style of Jack Handey:



Wrong again, MacFury. I don't care what side of the fence they come from—it's the discussion that kills it. Also the telling of other posters that they are mistaken, as you frequently do. We'll have none of that here, please. Find a better meme or a better quote. Thanks and paix, mom ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> .


Right on, Macfury. Those damn Democrats have brought nothing but blood-sucking social programs Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Right on, Macfury. Those damn Democrats have brought nothing but blood-sucking social programs Paix, mon ami.


oh - you mean these peaceful law abiding, tolerant democrats ..


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *It's well known that the FBI secretly taped proof of King's adulterous behaviours under Johnson's direction. This is simple history.
> *
> I believe that Corertta King's letter must be taken at face value--she disliked Sessions in 1980. I also believe that Alveda King is correct--that Coretta King would have disapproved of Warren's race baiting and that Corertta King's reputation as a "reasonable person" and a "peacemaker" would have taken into consideration Sessions' work on behalf of civil rights. There appears no animosity between Sessions and Coretta King during the taping of the dedication of the Rosa Parks Library in 2000, 20 years later.


So you say but what does it have to do with anything that we are talking about? Nothing. 

You keep throwing out these red herrings in hopes to deflect from the fact that Alveda King's values do not reflect those of her uncle or aunt and she has no more credibility to invoke the name King than Warren. 

You can believe whatever you want just like Alveda "mused" "that she (Coretta) would have given Sessions credit for the efforts he made in regards to civil rights", belief and musings do not make something true.

I ccould easily muse that as a Trump supporter Alveda King is willing to say anything to discredit anyone who says anything negative about him or any one of his choices for any office that he has the power to appoint or put forward as his choice. But that would just be pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> oh - you mean these peaceful law abiding, tolerant democrats ..


No, the ones that ruin the US after each Republican presidential disaster. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> How exactly did this turn into another political discussion thread? I set up to be an escape from all that. For the sake of thread integrity, please try to keep the commentary short and sweet, like Jack Handey used to (for whom this thread is named). Quotes and memes work better than explanations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freddie please take ownership for your turning your "own thread" into another political discussion by posting the meme that you did. It certainly was not a "Deep Thought", it was completely political in nature.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think that she reflects some of their values--yes. She worked closely with her aunt in her organization as communications director. You think that Warren is correct that Coretta maintained her opinion of Sessions from 1980 and wanted it applied in 2017? Fine with me. However, I would trust Alveda over Warren and give her much more credit.



screature said:


> So you say but what does it have to do with anything that we are talking about? Nothing.
> 
> You keep throwing out these red herrings in hopes to deflect from the fact that Alveda King's values do not reflect those of her uncle or aunt and she has no more credibility to invoke the name King than Warren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Freddie please take ownership for your turning your "own thread" into another political discussion by posting the meme that you did. It certainly was not a "Deep Thought", it was completely political in nature.



Steve: politically tinged memes or quotes are fine; it's the discussion afterwards that is the turn off. Share the concept and carry on. That's the concept. Sorry if it wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Quote of the day: 

"Snowflake is a much more apt term for conservatives as they're cold, white, and when you get enough of them together they shut down public schools."

- Ryan Courtney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> .



That's the idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Not that deep, but deep enough.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I learn so much from my mistakes, I'm planning on making more of them.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

KC4 said:


> I learn so much from my mistakes, I'm planning on making more of them.



I can relate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> I learn so much from my mistakes, I'm planning on making more of them.


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> oh - you mean these peaceful law abiding, tolerant democrats ..


Exactly!!! Those looters should have left their Democratic Party cards at home. Of course, the Republican Party would not be supporting Pres. Lincoln anymore, but at least he did free the slaves and reunited America. Pres. Trump would be wise to reintroduce slavery rather than to deport the illegal migrants. Use them as slave labor and bring back jobs from China. Then, work on dividing the country so much that no one in their right mind would support a Democrat. Do away with the Constitution so that Pres. Trump can become King Trump I, and his sons could be in the line of succession. He could then make his son Barron a real baron .................. Long Live the King ................ Long Live Big Brother. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bertrand Russell in a BBC interview in 1959 expressed some deep thoughts that seem to fit today.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> Bertrand Russell in a BBC interview in 1959 expressed some deep thoughts that seem to fit today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wise words. Thanks for that, Don.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I recall using some of Bertrand Russell's beliefs in my appeal to obtain a Conscientious Objector status back in 1970. I think that it helped in that I was granted a 1AO draft status, which is non-combatant military service. I tried reading his essay "On Denoting", but I have to admit that I never fully understood it back in my early university days. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Riding a raft down white water rapids, a master has no more control over the water than you do. The difference is that a master is in control of being out of control."
~Werner Erhard~


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> "Riding a raft down white water rapids, a master has no more control over the water than you do. The difference is that a master is in control of being out of control."
> 
> ~Werner Erhard~



That's a good quote, Marc.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

CubaMark said:


>



Or the other fortune cookie: "That wasn't chicken."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


>





CubaMark said:


>





SINC said:


> .





Freddie_Biff said:


>


Holly smokes these posts suck!! How old are you guys? Can you actually write an original thought!?

I know this post is offensive, but at least I used my own words. 

DEEP THOUGHTS.... I think not.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A "deep thought" (for some) which might bring about a moment of Zen contemplation as to the possibility that the Leafs might win the Stanley Cup for the first time since 1967. We shall see.

Leafs overcome Andersen injury to clinch final playoff spot - NHL on CBC Sports - Hockey news, opinion, scores, stats, standings


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Holly smokes these posts suck!! How old are you guys? Can you actually write an original thought!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you having some issues today, Steve? Why such negativity? It is not necessary for you to comment on every post you don't like it. Makes you seem, I dunno, kind of antagonistic. Your own words aren't quite cutting it inspirationally. Maybe take a nice long walk and get some fresh air.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> A "deep thought" (for some) which might bring about a moment of Zen contemplation as to the possibility that the Leafs might win the Stanley Cup for the first time since 1967. We shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> Leafs overcome Andersen injury to clinch final playoff spot - NHL on CBC Sports - Hockey news, opinion, scores, stats, standings



Wouldn't that be something? Of course, I have my hopes up for the Oilers after making the playoffs this year. They haven't come so close since spring of 2006, wherebur cam right down to the final game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Wouldn't that be something? Of course, I have my hopes up for the Oilers after making the playoffs this year. They haven't come so close since spring of 2006, wherebur cam right down to the final game.


Well, as a NY Rangers fan, you know where my loyalty lies. Still, to have the Leafs win would be monumental. The GTA would be shut down for a week. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Indeed we shall. Meanwhile, here's another bizarre post written by someone else.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Indeed we shall. Meanwhile, here's another bizarre post written by someone else.



Sadly, yes, but then again I am learning disabled in spelling. XX)


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, yes, but then again I am learning disabled in spelling. XX)



Haha! "Friend" was one of those for me. It seemed the initial vowel sound should take priority over the secondary vowel sound, but that's not the way it works. Sometimes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Haha! "Friend" was one of those for me. It seemed the initial vowel sound should take priority over the secondary vowel sound, but that's not the way it works. Sometimes.


Spelling "rules" in English are very difficult when it comes to exeptions. XX)


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> Spelling "rules" in English are very difficult when it comes to exeptions. XX)



And there are almost more exceptions than rules, it seems. Or is this a case of the exception proves the rule?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> And there are almost more exceptions than rules, it seems. Or is this a case of the exception proves the rule?


Sadly, there are more exceptions to the rules, which adds to the difficulty to teach children how to spell effectively with expected spellings.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Steve, I apologize. I hadn't realize how committed you were to keeping this topic, well, ...._deep_.... 

I'll refrain from posting anything else lighthearted.

Cheers,
M


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

CubaMark said:


> Steve, I apologize. I hadn't realize how committed you were to keeping this topic, well, ...._deep_....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on there, Mark. I created this topic. I don't know what Steve's talking about. Post away, pal. In the spirit of Jack Handey, post as lighthearted as you like. Memes are especially welcome.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

One from Jack Handey himself...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hold on there, Mark. I created this topic. I don't know what Steve's talking about. Post away, pal. In the spirit of Jack Handey, post as lighthearted as you like. Memes are especially welcome.


I'm with Mark. It was a questionable subject thread anyway and I hate memes. I am out too.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> I'm with Mark. It was a questionable subject thread anyway and I hate memes. I am out too.



Buh-bye. Thanks for stopping by.

And for what it's worth, unless I'm a terrible judge of character, I do believe Mark was being sarcastic. In a deeply thoughtful way.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

So true.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> So true.



These are strange days indeed. But at least we're living in "interesting times," as they say.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> These are strange days indeed. But at least we're living in "interesting times," as they say.


Again, very true, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> Again, very true, Frank. Paix, mon ami.



Isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no mistakes in it yet?
- Anne Shirley (L.M. Montgomery)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Isn't it nice to think that tomorrow is a new day with no mistakes in it yet?
> - Anne Shirley (L.M. Montgomery)


:clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hold on there, Mark. I created this topic. I don't know what Steve's talking about. Post away, pal.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

CubaMark said:


>



Not all that deep. Look at the sunlight on the top of the diver! 

(love the double entendre, though)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not all that deep.


Dude, it's all relative.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao: There is some sort of joke that I have heard about it being Spring when the Leafs are out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

“To win without risk is to triumph without glory.” — Pierre Corneille


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Are you having some issues today, Steve? Why such negativity? It is not necessary for you to comment on every post you don't like it. Makes you seem, I dunno, kind of antagonistic. Your own words aren't quite cutting it inspirationally. Maybe take a nice long walk and get some fresh air.


Nope, so first stop the condensation and insults right there. It is just these posts are no where anything approaching like "Deep thoughts", they seem to me to be coming from adolescents. I thought "Deep Thoughts" were actually meant to be that and not some trite memes, call me crazy.

I remember when I was about 10 years old sitting at a fire with my Dad and our neighbor and they asked me if I could have one question answered what would it be?

I thought about it some and said "What does it all mean?" and they laughed and laughed, I didn't understand why and feeling embarrassed I said, "Was that a bad question?" They laughed some more and said No it is not a bad question, it is one that we all think about, it was just surprising that it came from someone so young.

That is the kind of "Deep Thoughts" that I thought would be discussed here and not from trivial memes and the lazy ass approach to what means have to do some deep thought. 

Read a paper, listen to CBC One or the like instead of just trolling around for pictures with a few words that are "supposed to be meaningful".

You started this thread Frank with good intentions, but with your own posts you have made it just like any other internet trash you can find anywhere. The thread has completely jumped the shark and become a parody of itself.

If you meant it to be a parody of "Deep Thoughts" you should have stated so from the beginning, it seemed you wanted to keep it serious with a little bit of humor injected here or there.

Anyway that is my rant and keep on you Shallow Thoughts way.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Nope, so first stop the condensation and insults right there. It is just these posts are no where anything approaching like "Deep thoughts", they seem to me to be coming from adolescents. I thought "Deep Thoughts" were actually meant to be that and not some trite memes, call me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you call me the condescending one. Interesting. Feel free to post as shallow or as deep a thought as you'd like. Criticizing others for what they post, however, is frowned upon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> And you call me the condescending one. Interesting. Feel free to post as shallow or as deep a thought as you'd like. Criticizing others for what they post, however, is frowned upon


Criticism of other people's words is what democracy is based upon. I said nothing to you that was condescending just critical,. Again what democracy is based upon. I could certainly be wrong in what I had to say, but that is also part of democracy, free speech. Take it or leave it, but I was in no way rude to you like were right out of the gate to me.

Well, my "Shallow Thoughts" words were a little bit condescending, sorry, sometimes I get passionate and go over the top.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

*Russell Conjugation*

https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27181



> Assuming that our actions are based not on what we know but upon how we feel about what we know, we see that traditional media has all but lost control of gate-keeping our information, but not yet how it is emotively shaded. In fact, it is relatively simple to write a computer program to crawl factually accurate news stories against a look-up table of Russell conjugates to see the exact bias of every supposedly objective story.


An important concept in political language. Emotionally charged words are regularly used out of place to free ride on the emotional impact. I didn't realize there was a name for it (aside from, "propaganda").


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej said:


> https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27181
> 
> 
> 
> An important concept in political language. Emotionally charged words are regularly used out of place to free ride on the emotional impact. I didn't realize there was a name for it (aside from, "propaganda").


Interesting. I remember an NPR radio new show in which the hosts really thought that they were presenting bias-free news. They opened the forum to someone who disagreed and he pointed out many of the words used to heavily tip coverage leftward. Even when the exercise ended, the hosts were clearly incredulous.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27181
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An interesting article, Beej. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nails it...



screature said:


> I thought "Deep Thoughts" were actually meant to be that and not some trite memes, call me crazy.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:

Just another safe space thread...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Nails it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each thread that Freddie starts seems to develop into a demand that it remain a safe space for him. A personal fiefdom where he can spew his disdain for anything right of centre with impunity, and without having to expend even the slightest effort to defend his views (because he is playing "the long game" no less).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27181
> 
> 
> 
> An important concept in political language. Emotionally charged words are regularly used out of place to free ride on the emotional impact. I didn't realize there was a name for it (aside from, "propaganda").


A very thoughtful essay. I do have one bone to pick though, I don't believe this point/question to be true:



> “If the internet democratized information, why has its social impact been so much slower than many of us expected?”


I don't know who those "many of us" are. I cannot think of any other industrial or technological revolution that has impacted society more dramatically and swiftly that the internet.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Nails it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes. I was wondering when our good friend FeXL might show up to the party. Welcome, old friend.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Each thread that Freddie starts seems to develop into a demand that it remain a safe space for him. A personal fiefdom where he can spew his disdain for anything right of centre with impunity, and without having to expend even the slightest effort to defend his views (because he is playing "the long game" no less).



Have you ever noticed that you rarely contribute anything of your own? Your comments are usually limited to complaining about what someone else has posted. You might want to branch out a bit. Go a little deeper.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> A very thoughtful essay. I do have one bone to pick though, I don't believe this point/question to be true:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree. The internet has definitely impacted human interaction in many unpredictable ways, some good and some not so good.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No, I haven't noticed that at all. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you ever noticed that you rarely contribute anything of your own? Your comments are usually limited to complaining about what someone else has posted. You might want to branch out a bit.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I would agree. The internet has definitely impacted human interaction in many unpredictable ways, some good and some not so good.





Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you ever noticed that you rarely contribute anything of your own? Your comments are usually limited to complaining about what someone else has posted. You might want to branch out a bit. Go a little deeper.





Macfury said:


> No, I haven't noticed that at all.


Sorry MF but I have to agree with FB, I can't think of a thread that you have ever started on your own.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Sorry MF but I have to agree with FB, I can't think of a thread that you have ever started on your own.


That's because you don't remember them (see a small sampling below). However, I tend to post in long-established threads like Canadian and American politics instead of creating new ones for the sake of novelty.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> However, I tend to post in long-established threads like Canadian and American politics instead of creating new ones for the sake of novelty.


Or trying to find a new safe space...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Freddie, you old kick in the shorts! _Como estas?_

Passed through Sherwood Park Sat AM, was going to give ya a shout, mebbe drop by for a cool one. It was a bit early but nothing wrong with a good breakfast beer, no?

Then I recalled that you noted you have no interest in meeting up with me. Then I thought, "Face it, FeXL. He's just chicken..."



Freddie_Biff said:


> Ah yes. I was wondering when our good friend FeXL might show up to the party. Welcome, old friend.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Freddie, you old kick in the shorts! _Como estas?_
> 
> Passed through Sherwood Park Sat AM, was going to give ya a shout, mebbe drop by for a cool one. It was a bit early but nothing wrong with a good breakfast beer, no?
> 
> Then I recalled that you noted you have no interest in meeting up with me. Then I thought, "Face it, FeXL. He's just chicken..."


Zoinks!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> That's because you don't remember them (see a small sampling below). However, I tend to post in long-established threads like *Canadian and American politics **instead of creating new ones for the sake of novelty.*


Well that is quite a list, I stand corrected.

But you didn't start the American Political Thread, bryanc did or the Canadian Political Thread, Ehmax did.

However, I disagree with this part of your post. I do not think that most people create new threads just for the sake of novelty, I think that most people create threads because it a subject that matters to them. 

Some are games, some, funny and some are very serious to the thread creator. I at least know that is true of the threads that I have created.

No big deal, it is just that I think that it is true that you tend to follow rather than lead when it comes to thread creations here. If you don't like the threads that are started here by others then maybe start some more of your own that would be more to your liking.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No problem with the threads, but I won't allow them to become safe spaces for half-baked opinions.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Freddie, you old kick in the shorts! _Como estas?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there's that. But if you bring the beer, I might reconsider.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> No problem with the threads, *but I won't allow them to become safe spaces for half-baked opinions.*


Well that is pretentious to say the least.

It is your opinion as to whether or not those threads are based on half baked opinions. You don't have to reply. You need say nothing at all.

Even if you are correct It is highly unlikely that those people that you so vehemently disagree with will have their minds changed by anything you have to say, so why bother to waste your time?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Well that is pretentious to say the least.
> 
> It is your opinion as to whether or not those threads are based on half baked opinions. You don't have to reply. You need say nothing at all.
> 
> Even if you are correct It is highly unlikely that those people that you so vehemently disagree with will have their minds changed by anything you have to say, so why bother to waste your time?


Of course it's my opinion. But I post because I enjoy it. It helps me to sharpen my own arguments.

Most people I reply to won't change their minds at all. They will likely become irritated because their ideas are never challenged, then go and recharge their batteries at a safe space. Even that reaction is fine with me. I'm not expecting miracles.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*Director John Waters on remaining transgressive and his new book, Make Trouble*



screature said:


> Well that is pretentious to say the least.
> 
> It is your opinion as to whether or not those threads are based on half baked opinions. You don't have to reply. You need say nothing at all.
> 
> Even if you are correct It is highly unlikely that those people that you so vehemently disagree with will have their minds changed by anything you have to say, so why bother to waste your time?





Macfury said:


> Of course it's my opinion. But I post because I enjoy it. It helps me to sharpen my own arguments.
> 
> Most people I reply to won't change their minds at all. They will likely become irritated because their ideas are never challenged, then go and recharge their batteries at a safe space. Even that reaction is fine with me. *I'm not expecting miracles.*


Clearly not but once again why waste your time? If you enjoy it then I have nothing more to say. Just this as an aside:


Director John Waters on remaining transgressive and his new book, Make Trouble


It is really relevant, at least to some, it made a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> Well that is pretentious to say the least.
> 
> It is your opinion as to whether or not those threads are based on half baked opinions. You don't have to reply. You need say nothing at all.
> 
> Even if you are correct It is highly unlikely that those people that you so vehemently disagree with will have their minds changed by anything you have to say, so why bother to waste your time?


FWIW I have never seen someone change their mind after being subjected to a personal attack.

The technique leads the target to believe that the attacker has no real ammunition and is therefore forced to catapult horse 5hit. 

There is also the tendency to either duck behind ones armor and/or return the 5hit to its rightful owner as quickly as possible. Either way the attackers message is effectively and entirely lost.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Clearly not but once again why waste your time? If you enjoy it then I have nothing more to say.


Why catch a trout only to let it go? It's all in the hunt, not necessarily the kill.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry, I don't drink fizzy yellow...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, there's that. But if you bring the beer, I might reconsider.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> I don't know who those "many of us" are. I cannot think of any other industrial or technological revolution that has impacted society more dramatically and swiftly that the internet.


I would consider the claim in terms of things that change on a generational scale, including people. Many people over 45 or so could, if they choose, have experienced very little sudden impact. Doing chores, such as banking, has been made continually easier starting with the ATM. Online banking was not a sudden step change.

Facebooking with old high school friends or looking up a useful local business, same thing. Fewer administrative jobs as people are expected to type their own stuff. 

I agree that for a significant and growing portion of society it is a complete revolution in how leisure time is spent (not eating, sleeping, or working), and is completely changing a large portion of the job market.

Keep in mind that how media talks about it is clouded by how devastating the impact has been on advertising revenue, and media competition. Most industries have not been turned upside down by the technology (yet).

I think the "real" change will accelerate. Driverless cars will be very notable for all age groups. And, as a larger share of the population is born with social media, there's another accelerating change. That technology seems to re-wire how people think versus just making life easier for most people. Could be a printing press or electricity scale change, where it is not fully understood for a century or more.

That's without assuming AI gets invented. Or that AI's self-multiply and take to social media. AIs posting cute fractals 24/7. The horror.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Well that is pretentious to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is something on which you and I can agree. One does not have to show up to every argument one is invited to.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Of course it's my opinion. But I post because I enjoy it. It helps me to sharpen my own arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people I reply to won't change their minds at all. They will likely become irritated because their ideas are never challenged, then go and recharge their batteries at a safe space. Even that reaction is fine with me. I'm not expecting miracles.



Nope, you certainly seem to be content to be the "irritant." Perhaps that's something to be proud of in your view, but it makes you no more persuasive than someone who, say, doesn't back up their arguments.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

eMacMan said:


> FWIW I have never seen someone change their mind after being subjected to a personal attack.
> 
> The technique leads the target to believe that the attacker has no real ammunition and is therefore forced to catapult horse 5hit.
> 
> There is also the tendency to either duck behind ones armor and/or return the 5hit to its rightful owner as quickly as possible. Either way the attackers message is effectively and entirely lost.



That's pretty deep eMacMan. And accurate, I would say.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> FWIW I have never seen someone change their mind after being subjected to a personal attack.


I don't think this applies universally. For the majority of people, sure. And the attack should be a part of substantive contradiction, not just an attack. Different strokes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej said:


> I don't think this applies universally. For the majority of people, sure. And the attack should be a part of substantive contradiction, not just an attack. Different strokes.


Agreed. A few times you've contradicted me in ways in which I needed to either change the framework of my belief, or withdraw the opinion itself. Most arguments fail to work on people because they don't possess the tools for self-assessment.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

People such as Marshal McLuhan used to argue that television was changing the way people think. Not sure if he would consider the Internet an evolution of that, or a whole new change in thinking. 



Beej said:


> I would consider the claim in terms of things that change on a generational scale, including people. Many people over 45 or so could, if they choose, have experienced very little sudden impact. Doing chores, such as banking, has been made continually easier starting with the ATM. Online banking was not a sudden step change.
> 
> Facebooking with old high school friends or looking up a useful local business, same thing. Fewer administrative jobs as people are expected to type their own stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> People such as Marshal McLuhan used to argue that television was changing the way people think. Not sure if he would consider the Internet an evolution of that, or a whole new change in thinking.


I should read that book. Not sure I made it half way through last time I tried.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> I should read that book. Not sure I made it half way through last time I tried.



The medium is the message. That certainly seems to be true of memes, snapchat and YouTube.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Beej said:


> I don't think this applies universally. For the majority of people, sure. And the attack should be a part of substantive contradiction, not just an attack. Different strokes.


Almost by definition a personal attack lacks substance. Where someone goes to the effort to establish a substantive contradiction, they seldom need to include the attack as well. If they do include it they are almost never well served by that inclusion.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> I would consider the claim in terms of things that change on a generational scale, including people. Many people over 45 or so could, if they choose, have experienced very little sudden impact. Doing chores, such as banking, has been made continually easier starting with the ATM. Online banking was not a sudden step change.
> 
> Facebooking with old high school friends or looking up a useful local business, same thing. Fewer administrative jobs as people are expected to type their own stuff.
> 
> ...


I know this is a stock photo, but I see it all the time in real life. This is how the internet has affected social behavior in a relatively short period of time. Disengagement with other actual physical human beings right in front of you:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Agreed. A few times you've contradicted me in ways in which I needed to either change the framework of my belief, or withdraw the opinion itself.* Most arguments fail to work on people because they don't possess the tools for self-assessment.*


I don't think is necessarily true at all, especially in terms of self-assessment. Do I need to think of myself differently, even when I agree that my formerly held opinion was wrong? No, we all make mistakes none of us are perfect, but I am still fundamentally the same person just with a different/added point of view.

When you say self-assessment that is whole lot bigger than granting that someone else was right and you are wrong on a certain point in a debate.

By your statement it seems that you think very poorly of the intelligence and or character of others. Yes a lot of people are entrenched in their beliefs, that starts from a very young age, especially beginning with parents, then school/neighborhood friends and so on. It all depends on the diversity of experience of a growing mind.

IMO most arguments fail because of limited life experience and not a lack of knowledge or a deficiency of character.

I have stated this here before and will state it again, my grade 9 Religion/Guidance teacher Mr. Pitt taught us this saying and made it into a game so that it drilled into our minds. The challenge was to stand before the class and say it intelligibly as fast as you could and it would be timed with a stop watch, which required much, much practice. It was a great pedagogical tool. So here it is:

_I hear and I forget.
I see and I remember.
But when I begin to think, act and experience,
Then I understand._

I don't think it meant a lot to us as kids, but as we grew up and thought, acted and had experiences, we knew what it meant and understood.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh. You mean cheap, superficial & generally wrong...



Freddie_Biff said:


> The medium is the message. That certainly seems to be true of memes, snapchat and YouTube.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Oh. You mean cheap, superficial & generally wrong...


That is pretty much correct IMO. Sometimes they may be right but still, cheap, superficial and I would add intellectually lazy.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is a quote that I hold dear & try to utilize no matter how deeply entrenched my former position may have been:



> _Paul Samuelson, the Nobel laureate from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, recalled that John Maynard Keynes once was challenged for altering his position on some economic issue. *“When my information changes,”* he remembered that Keynes had said, *“I change my mind. What do you do?”*_


This I what I took as MF's definition of self-assessment.

There are far too many people not only on these boards but on this planet who refuse to change their opinion, even when presented with immutable fact.

This is not called science. This is a belief system, also known as religion...



screature said:


> I don't think is necessarily true at all, especially in terms of self-assessment. Do I need to think of myself differently, even when I agree that my formerly held opinion was wrong? No, we all make mistakes none of us are perfect, but I am still fundamentally the same person just with a different/added point of view.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Agreed. As the occasional distraction, an accurate meme may be OK. However, when they become one's favourite mode of communication...



screature said:


> That is pretty much correct IMO. Sometimes they may be right but still, cheap, superficial and I would add intellectually lazy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I don't think is necessarily true at all, especially in terms of self-assessment. Do I need to think of myself differently, even when I agree that my formerly held opinion was wrong? No, we all make mistakes none of us are perfect, but I am still fundamentally the same person just with a different/added point of view.


You need to be able to look at yourself to see why you might have been wrong. Quite often in debate people are backed into a logical corner, then shut down and withdraw as as soon as possible, to avoid that introspection.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> You need to be able to look at yourself to see why you might have been wrong. *Quite often in debate people are backed into a logical corner, then shut down and withdraw as as soon as possible, to avoid that introspection*.


Well maybe some people do, that has never been a problem for me, I am probably more introspective than what is good for me, I don't think I am alone in that, by any stretch of imagination based on my experience.

That is why either pharmaceutical or street drugs exist. For the most part I don't think it is recreational at all, I think it is because people want to escape their own minds because they are too introspective.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Using street drugs is the beginning of the end, proven time and again. It destroys too many good people and breaks up families. Moderate use of alcohol is unobtrusive, but it too is a drug, but unlike hard drugs, the saving factor is that one time experimental usually does not result in addiction.

Pharmaceutical drugs are beneficial to the health of mankind, but when abused can be just as addictive. One needs to be strong to select the kind of lifestyle that affords one the benefits of drugs, not become a slave to them.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Using street drugs is the beginning of the end, proven time and again. It destroys too many good people and breaks up families. Moderate use of alcohol is unobtrusive, but it too is a drug, but unlike hard drugs, the saving factor is that one time experimental usually does not result in addiction.
> 
> Pharmaceutical drugs are beneficial to the health of mankind, but when abused can be just as addictive. One needs to be strong to select the kind of lifestyle that affords one the benefits of drugs, *not become a slave to them*.


I don't think you understand the pharmaceutical industry very well Don, that is what they rely upon.

But I know you say this Don because of your experience with your son. But it is very, very far from the totality of things. Perhaps you can't understand because you have never been afflicted with deep underlining thoughts that never go away, if so you are lucky that you don't have to try and deal with them in a "normal world". When other people over and over again say in their own subtle or not so subtle way, "get over it". It is simply not that easy.

There is DNA and all sorts of brain chemicals involved, which BTW way is not the same for everyone, but there does seem to be some predominance. So how do we as a society decide to deal with those who fall outside of that predominance?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Oh. You mean cheap, superficial & generally wrong...



No, I don't mean that, and I really wasn't seeking an argument with you. Again. I believe you misunderstood the point of this thread.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Here is a quote that I hold dear & try to utilize no matter how deeply entrenched my former position may have been:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People who refuse to change their opinion, even when facing evidence that shows they are mistaken. Imagine that. Like mistaking one poster for another, for example.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> You need to be able to look at yourself to see why you might have been wrong. Quite often in debate people are backed into a logical corner, then shut down and withdraw as as soon as possible, to avoid that introspection.



I can see a certain truth in this statement. Sometimes it is preferable to believe the lie rather than confront the truth.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Still waiting for something from you, Freddie, that comes anything close to the title of this thread. You sure as hell ain't gonna accomplish that with a meme...



Freddie_Biff said:


> I believe you misunderstood the point of this thread.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What evidence? Your "word"? Riiiight.

The same word that claims you've personally been called "snowflake" on these boards yet, when challenged, have produced absolutely zero evidence to back it up? The same word that claims you back up every argument you post on these boards? The same word that switches from laving ehmacer's body parts to calling people assholes in a split second? Among other "words"?

Is that the "word" you're speaking of? 

See, Freddie, what happens when your reputation takes a dive on a public forum? Absolutely everything afterwards comes into question. _Everything._ 

Here's a nickel's worth of free advice: You want to be believed? Better start walking the walk, not just talking the talk.

Shoulda learned that lesson from the last Prog musician who left these boards...



Freddie_Biff said:


> People who refuse to change their opinion, even when facing evidence that shows they are mistaken. Imagine that. Like mistaking one poster for another, for example.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Still waiting for something from you, Freddie, that comes anything close to the title of this thread. You sure as hell ain't gonna accomplish that with a meme...



Have you ever seen "Deep Thoughts" by Jack Handey? It was a regular part of Saturday Night Live about twenty some years ago. That's where the thread title comes from.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> What evidence? Your "word"? Riiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are like the house guest that simply must fart loudly in every room he walks into.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

With respect to that memorable event on United airlines: Just saw on the news that everyone on that flight is getting their ticket price refunded. Bystander trauma is already far more expensive than overbooking to avoid empty seats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Handey was funny--and also not really political. This thread was almost immediately turned into another attempt as a safe space for unfunny left-leaning memes and jabs. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you ever seen "Deep Thoughts" by Jack Handey? It was a regular part of Saturday Night Live about twenty some years ago. That's where the thread title comes from.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope. The number of SNL's I've seen can be counted as less than the appendages on my left hand (& one of them has been cut off...).

Perhaps when you are stealing a title from someone else's work, you may want to give credit & a small explanation.

Jes' sayin'...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you ever seen "Deep Thoughts" by Jack Handey? It was a regular part of Saturday Night Live about twenty some years ago. That's where the thread title comes from.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually, I'm more a SBFD kind of guy.

Nice attempt at deflecting from your rep on these boards, BTW...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You are like the house guest that simply must fart loudly in every room he walks into.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Handey was funny--and also not really political. This thread was almost immediately turned into another attempt as a safe space for unfunny left-leaning memes and jabs.



Well, buddy, nothing is forcing you to read it. Why not go and play in your anti-progressive thread if you don't like what I post? Or better yet, create something of your own for a change.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Nope. The number of SNL's I've seen can be counted as less than the appendages on my left hand (& one of them has been cut off...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was a fairly well known comedy bit for folks of a certain age. In any event, I come across thousands of threads that I don't reply to because I'm not familiar with the subject matter.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Actually, I'm more a SBFD kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at deflecting from your rep on these boards, BTW...



Seriously. You don't seem capable of letting others just be. Got to stick your two cents in and derail the discussion. Where I come from that's called trolling. Backhanded compliment for the day: you're an excellent troll.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm going to continue to seek out logically flawed political/philosophical ideas no matter how the new thread is labeled. There's no safe space for that sort of post. I enjoy rooting them out and then challenging them. 

The Shangrila thread is sacred because nobody has turned it into a backdoor for politics as you tend to do.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, buddy, nothing is forcing you to read it. Why not go and play in your anti-progressive thread if you don't like what I post? Or better yet, create something of your own for a change.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Where you come from what do people call someone who makes a claim, is challenged to produce evidence, & subsequently doesn't?

Hereabouts we call them liars...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Where I come from that's called trolling.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Where you come from what do people call someone who makes a claim, is challenged to produce evidence, & subsequently doesn't?
> 
> Hereabouts we call them liars...


I think he's talking about high school.

What other adult even mentions trolling?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> What other adult even mentions trolling?


Now you mention it, it seems to be the victimized Progs. Little Drummer Boy used it all the time, as well.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> I'm going to continue to seek out logically flawed political/philosophical ideas no matter how the new thread is labeled. There's no safe space for that sort of post. I enjoy rooting them out and then challenging them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Shangrila thread is sacred because nobody has turned it into a backdoor for politics as you tend to do.



Then I shall endure your trolling. But please don't be surprised if I choose not to respond to you. Nothing personal. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I'm going to continue to seek out logically flawed political/philosophical ideas no matter how the new thread is labeled.


I appreciate this form of your contributions. More detail on your thoughts would be appreciated, but that seems to be a difference of ours. Brevity over explanation.



Macfury said:


> The Shangrila thread is sacred because nobody has turned it into a backdoor for politics


I remember one occasion where it was turned into a backdoor for a political dispute. Highly unusual. For the most part (the vast majority of posts), you are correct.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Then I shall endure your trolling. But please don't be surprised if I choose not to respond to you. Nothing personal. Have a nice weekend.


I never take it personally. I don't think every one of my posts is worth responding to either. You have a nice weekend, too.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej said:


> I appreciate this form of your contributions. More detail on your thoughts would be appreciated, but that seems to be a difference of ours. Brevity over explanation.


There were many occasions where I did some crackerjack original research, and crafted lengthy and thorough rejoinders on the issues being discussed. I doubt anyone even read those longer posts. The discussion went on with posters wondering about various bits of information I had already supplied, and asking questions I had already answered. I think people tend to just skip over the meaty stuff.

I never saw the Shang turn political, but I only occasionally pop in.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> The discussion went on with posters wondering about various bits of information I had already supplied, and asking questions I had already answered. I think people tend to just skip over the meaty stuff.


I get that. Why bother when the majority of posts are competing headlines, pictures, and counter arguments that clearly do not consider the points made? 

Just twitteresque zingers with no consideration of where the differences occur on values, assumptions, and claimed facts.

Bad!

But I'm an optimist in a weird way. So I try. 

By the way, you suck because you disagree with me and/or you have an opinion similar to a person who I know is bad based on what my media bubble told me.

Sorry to Dr. G for mangling proper English grammar.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, this last part of the discussion has taken a decidedly more mature tone. I appreciate when people take the time to work out there differences. Peace yo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This post is suckalicious. And here's a picture of a llama:




Beej said:


> I get that. Why bother when the majority of posts are competing headlines, pictures, and counter arguments that clearly do not consider the points made?
> 
> Just twitteresque zingers with no consideration of where the differences occur on values, assumptions, and claimed facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> This post is suckalicious. And here's a picture of a llama:


That llama proves that you are wrong because llama. Twitter pwned.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think we need an impartial observer to tell us who got "schooled."


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> I think we need an impartial observer to tell us who got "schooled."



I think the llama is your strongest argument yet. Man, that is one dank meme.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I think we need an impartial observer to tell us who got "schooled."


<snort> Hands down, Freddie.

Thing is, it'll go right over his head...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> <snort> Hands down, Freddie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, it'll go right over his head...



You are pretty much incapable of saying anything nice, it seems. You follow me wherever I post and write insults. That's not mature discussion. That's trolling. And you seem addicted to it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

FeXL said:


> Thing is, it'll go right over his head...


I rest my case...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

On the contrary, I'm quite capable of saying something nice when the situation demands it. I just don't p!$$ on someone's back & tell 'em it's raining.

Give me a reason...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You are pretty much incapable of saying anything nice, it seems.


Wasn't an insult. Was an accurate description. I don't follow you anywhere but here.

And quit whining & crying victim. Speaking of immature...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You follow me wherever I post and write insults. That's not mature discussion.


The only thing I'm addicted to is eradicating bull$h!t, lies & ignorance on these boards. Want less attention? Think before you post...



Freddie_Biff said:


> And you seem addicted to it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Blah blah blah...



Yup. You're defending exactly what a troll does, and you seem to proud of it. Good for you.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That is "not exactly what a troll does." But people who are being schooled generally accuse those doing the schooling of being trolls.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> That is "not exactly what a troll does." But people who are being schooled generally accuse those doing the schooling of being trolls.



You're not getting it, Macfury. You seem to believe your only purpose on a public forum is to "school" or "correct" or "criticize" other posters. It is not. 

When you come across a viewpoint you don't agree with, you could just say, "That's an interesting point of view. I don't agree, but I hadn't thought of it that way," and just leave it at that. I believe that's what Marc was suggesting. 

Dogging other posters and commenting negatively after each thing they post, or worse, mocking them, is exactly why so many people have left. That's what trolling is. You can pat yourself on the back for that as one of the people who helped that to happen. Disrespect is NEVER acceptable. I am trying to atone for my own lack of etiquette at times. So should you. So should anyone who's been acting like a troll.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Of course I get it. You hate being schooled!

While it's not my only purpose, one of my purposes is to school, correct or criticize the posts of others. Why are you not getting this?

And no, I would not grace the posts I respond to with: "That's an interesting point of view. I don't agree, but I hadn't thought of it that way." That would indicate that the post met some minimum standards of logic or thoughtfulness. Poor ideas, poorly expressed never deserve respect. However, if you believe disrespect is wrong, you would have never posted your Passover memes... on Passover no less. 

More apocryphal stories about unnamed people who have been "driven away." Yes, some people have left the forum to retreat to safe spaces. I think they're really enjoying MacDiscussions, so it all worked out for everyone!




Freddie_Biff said:


> You're not getting it, Macfury. You seem to believe your only purpose on a public forum is to "school" or "correct" or "criticize" other posters. It is not.
> 
> When you come across a viewpoint you don't agree with, you could just say, "That's an interesting point of view. I don't agree, but I hadn't thought of it that way," and just leave it at that. I believe that's what Marc was suggesting.
> 
> Dogging other posters and commenting negatively after each thing they post, or worse, mocking them, is exactly why so many people have left. That's what trolling is. You can pat yourself on the back for that as one of the people who helped that to happen. Disrespect is NEVER acceptable. I am trying to atone for my own lack of etiquette at times. So should you. So should anyone who's been acting like a troll.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Of course I get it. You hate being schooled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright: truth is, I'm really getting bored of arguing with you, every single time, on every single thread. It's like you could care less what the thread topic or parameters are. You'll **** all over them anyway to mark your territory. It's sad. Try to find some positivity in life. I respond to intelligent discussion, not constant criticism. I'm interested in IDEAS. 

And that's about as deep as I will go with you on this thread unless you actually have something to discuss beyond ad hominem comments.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I'm interested in IDEAS.


To you an idea seems to be a simple utterance... of anything! Best that you stick with your definition of an idea and I'll stick with mine.



Freddie_Biff said:


> And that's about as deep as I will go with you on this thread...


Great!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's an Easter weekend Deep Thought from Jack Handey:
"Mom used to make the most beautiful Easter eggs. Then she'd hid them in the backyard. But they were so beautiful, when we found one, we weren't allowed to pick it up. We had to point at it, and then Mom would come pick it up with her white gloves and put it back in its case. Somebody ended up smashing all those eggs with a hammer. I think it was our dog."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

WOW

I love you, man...

XX)



Freddie_Biff said:


> Here's an Easter weekend Deep Thought from Jack Handey


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How 'bout you go ahead & post some of dem der 24 karat gold plated world class IDEAS an' we'll discuss 'em.

Go on...



Freddie_Biff said:


> I'm interested in IDEAS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> How 'bout you go ahead & post some of dem der 24 karat gold plated world class IDEAS an' we'll discuss 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...



I offer you the same challenge. Instead of criticizing someone else's idea, let's see you come up with one of your own. Should be interesting.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And 'round & 'round it goes. Jeezuz...

First off, it's you who wants to post IDEAS, not me.

Second, quote me the exact ehMac post where you noted any IDEAS, along with my subsequent criticism thereof.

Third, after you fail miserably at your task from point 2, stop chasing your tail, obfuscating, throwing red herrings into the conversation & otherwise completely distracting from the topic at hand an' pulease post one of those wunnerful IDEAS that are jes' swimming around in that head of yours, screaming to get out & on the pages of ehMac.



Freddie_Biff said:


> I offer you the same challenge. Instead of criticizing someone else's idea, let's see you come up with one of your own. Should be interesting.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Fellow ehMacer's: please disregard the little piddle puddles left by my learned friend on the previous post. He's not quite house trained yet and sometimes he likes to bite the mailman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL's right, Freddie. When asked to provide an idea you dance around like you've been dropped on a griddle, throw sand in people's faces, demand ideas from others and generally whoop and holler. But no ideas from you.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> FeXL's right, Freddie. When asked to provide an idea you dance around like you've been dropped on a griddle, throw sand in people's faces, demand ideas from others and generally whoop and holler. But no ideas from you.



Good god. FeXL is right about almost nothing, and neither are you. What idea exactly have you contributed to this thread so far? And complaining about other people doesn't count, by the way. I don't even know why I bother with the two of you. I really ought to stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

fjnmusic said:


> Well, okay, they don't have to be that deep necessarily. Do 't have to be humorous either, but they can be. Include the source if you know, otherwise we'll assume anonymous. Here's one I just came across on Facebook:
> 
> All waters, be they quiet and still or rushing streams, end up in the ocean.
> 
> ...



For those who have forgotten the purpose of the thread. Above all else, please be respectful to others, especially those with whom you do not agree. For those who do not play nicely with others, please find somewhere else to play. Thank you.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, because you just turned over a new leaf six hours ago... for the 40th time. From calling people a**holes to saint in one easy conversion. Your sanctimony is hilarious! 



Freddie_Biff said:


> For those who have forgotten the purpose of the thread. Above all else, please be respectful to others, especially those with whom you do not agree. For those who do not play nicely with others, please find somewhere else to play. Thank you.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

A great sign of maturity is learning not to take the bait. I'm still working on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Lashing out again after taking the vow of civility only a few minutes ago! Hilarious!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Remember that some people may have trouble seeing the things you can see simply because their perspective doesn't currently allow them to.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I see the well continues to be very shallow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

An Easter question: if Easter/Good Friday/Holy Thursday is commemorating an actual historical event, why does the date for these events change every year? 

(I know the answer; let's see if you do too)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> I see the well continues to be very shallow.



Wow, Don. That's a pretty deep Thought. What else do you have?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


This makes sense if you edit the final phrase as "is not a complete idiot". Then, understanding is possible.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> This makes sense if you edit the final phrase as "is not a complete idiot". Then, understanding is possible.



Hmm. Perhaps you're right. It seems to work both ways.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


Forgiveness is not for the other person. The purpose of forgiveness is to purge your own soul of the poison that will otherwise consume you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Forgiveness is not for the other person. The purpose of forgiveness is to purge your own soul of the poison that will otherwise consume you.


A valid point, eMacMan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Good grief, Spock, show a little self control. You're back into full-time lashing out mode again! When should we expect the latest outpouring of false humility and a demand for civility... from everyone else?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There are several other "great signs of maturity" you overlooked:

1) Not being a hypocrite;
2) Defending your arguments;
3) Not making false accusations, lying;
4) Accepting valid criticism from others;
5) Not using logical fallacies or a veritable host of other distractions from the topic at hand.
6) Etc., etc., etc.

Hmmm. You fail on all accounts, Freddie. Time to find yourself a mirror...



Freddie_Biff said:


> A great sign of maturity is learning not to take the bait. I'm still working on that.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I'm in good company then. Cheers, MF!

BTW, just so you know, you're right about far less than us... 



Freddie_Biff said:


> FeXL is right about almost nothing, and neither are you.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

eMacMan said:


> Forgiveness is not for the other person. The purpose of forgiveness is to purge your own soul of the poison that will otherwise consume you.



True, but part of that is realizing you're not going to change the mind of a poisonous person. You're right: it's about letting go. And sometimes you have to let go of the possibility that others will see the light. I'm basically an optimist, so that isn't always easy to do, but I'm seeing more and more how it's necessary. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Is this your idea of IDEAS?

Sounds more like grade school trivia to me.

Jes' askin'...



Freddie_Biff said:


> An Easter question: if Easter/Good Friday/Holy Thursday is commemorating an actual historical event, why does the date for these events change every year?
> 
> (I know the answer; let's see if you do too)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Entering the "hurt and sanctimonious" stage again...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Do you ever feel like some some people follow you around like a flock of mosquitoes? 

Fortunately, I've discovered there is a pathway to inner peace. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

All I see is your Spock avatar bookending messages by FeXL and me. I think you're hugging us!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> I think you're hugging us!


That's a great idea. Hug it out. There's even a meme for that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> That's a great idea. Hug it out. There's even a meme for that.



No offense, but, like Jack Nicholson said, I'd rather stick needles in my eyes. You can't really have any meaningful reconciliation with someone unless there's a commitment to change the hurtful behaviour first. Have a good Easter weekend, Beej.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

As a peace offering, here's a super moon photo for you all.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

<sniff...>

Find that mirror, Freddie. That's the first person who needs to fix his $h!t. You get that under control, then come talk to the rest of us.

Denial. Not just a river in Egypt...



Freddie_Biff said:


> You can't really have any meaningful reconciliation with someone unless there's a commitment to change the hurtful behaviour first.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

It's so much quieter around here now. Enjoy your Easter weekend!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Have you ever seen "Deep Thoughts" by Jack Handey? It was a regular part of *Saturday Night Live about twenty some years ago. That's where the thread title comes from.*





Macfury said:


> *Handey was funny*--and also not really political. This thread was almost immediately turned into another attempt as a safe space for unfunny left-leaning memes and jabs.


Actually it really isn't, SNL "adopted" the title and the name Jack Handey goes much further back in history than that.



> Jack Handey (born February 25, 1949) is an American humorist. He is best known for his "Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey", a large body of surrealistic one-liner jokes, as well as his "Fuzzy Memories" and "My Big Thick Novel" shorts. Although many people assume otherwise,[1][2] Handey is a real person, not a pen name or character.


Jack Handey

+1. It was funny and satirical and also ironic at times.

*But * FB certainly didn't even remotely make it plain that where he was coming from and thus all of the hullabaloo that followed.

*So FB* is you want to make a thread that is an extension of Jack Handey's "Deep Thoughts" make it clear and you would not be responsible for the mess that you created because many people took you literally (myself included).

Here is the first post to thread , it could not be any more obscure, but the original example quote provided seemed to be an actual "deep thought":



fjnmusic said:


> Well, okay, they don't have to be that deep necessarily. Do 't have to be humorous either, but they can be. Include the source if you know, otherwise we'll assume anonymous. Here's one I just came across on Facebook:
> 
> All waters, be they quiet and still or rushing streams, end up in the ocean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Actually it really isn't, SNL "adopted" the title and the name Jack Handey goes much further back in history than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey buddy, you can get off your high horse at anytime. Nobody forced you to post things here, so quite condescending. Your reference to Jack Handey is spot-on, and I was a big fan off his as a writer on SNL. Sorry you weren't aware of that. The thread is intentionally titled "Deep Thoughts" as a tribute to the real Jack Handey. I didn't think I should have to spell that out, but you could be a little less ignorant about the @mess I created", no offense. In fact, things were going along quite swimmingly until the usual suspects showed up. 

The description I wrote for this thread is apt and to the point, and I gave many examples. For what it's worth, you don't have to respond to every thread you see. I don't. 

And if you don't like memes, please stop reading, because they're quite welcome here.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> *So FB* is you want to make a thread that is an extension of Jack Handey's "Deep Thoughts" make it clear and you would not be responsible for the mess that you created because many people took you literally (myself included).


It seems to have become another thread for lefty memes and lefty political gags, with a demand that the thread be honoured as a safe space for same.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hey buddy, you can get off your high horse at anytime. Nobody forced you to post things here, so quite condescending. Your reference to Jack Handey is spot-on, and I was a big fan off his as a writer on SNL. Sorry you weren't aware of that. The thread is intentionally titled "Deep Thoughts" as a tribute to the real Jack Handey. I didn't think I should have to spell that out, but you could be a little less ignorant about the @mess I created", no offense. In fact, things were going along quite swimmingly until the usual suspects showed up.
> 
> The description I wrote for this thread is apt and to the point, and I gave many examples. For what it's worth, you don't have to respond to every thread you see. I don't.
> 
> And if you don't like memes, please stop reading, because they're quite welcome here.


Well, I certainly have no high horse to get off of, I am allergic to horses, can't even get close to them without my eyes puffing up and my throat starting to close.

On the other hand you do not seem to be allergic to horses whether tall or small and make use of that on a regular basis. You know if you just stopped calling people, Amigo or Buddy and just address us by our known monikers that would be a start toward civility. It seems you only want to be civil in your own created civil haven called the "Civil Thread", aside from that all bets are off. 

Also you seem to think that you own your threads. Sorry to tell you, but you don't. Just like children you may give birth to them but they are going to go their own way, you can try to give some direction but unless you are willing to kill them for not following your orders, like some sects of various religions do, you just have to let them go off into the free world and what will be will be.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Never thought I'd say it, but I now get why the term "butthurt" was created. Not a fan, but I can see its unique purpose and leave it to other generations to use and abuse.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> Well, I certainly have no high horse to get off of, I am allergic to horses, can't even get close to them without my eyes puffing up and my throat starting to close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just looking for some civility, Steve. Not interested in arguing with you, yet again. Sorry I couldn't mKe it any more obvious what the intent of this thread was. Now can we move on? Have a happy Easter Sunday before it's over.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> Never thought I'd say it, but I now get why the term "butthurt" was created. Not a fan, but I can see its unique purpose and leave it to other generations to use and abuse.



Yeah, I'm not sure about the actual origin of that expression, and I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

People will not respond well to a member who regularly lashes out, arms pummeling like the sails of a windmill, and then abruptly demands civility from his victims. Or one who takes regular dumps on other members and then says it's time to move on--without cleaning up the mess first. In what sort of world do people take these deathbed conversions seriously?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about the actual origin of that expression, and I'm not sure I want to know.



Further to that, it's a term that would seem to apply to perceived insults. If the insults are quite real and not perceived, "butthurt" does not appear to be the appropriate term. So there's that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

I really appreciate all the contributions of everyone here who likes to provide us with something to ponder. Have a great Sunday. 

"Be miserable. Or motivate yourself. Whatever has to be done, it’s always your choice.” ~Wayne Dyer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> People will not respond well to a member who regularly lashes out, arms pummeling like the sails of a windmill, and then abruptly demands civility from his victims. Or one who takes regular dumps on other members and then says it's time to move on--without cleaning up the mess first. In what sort of world do people take these deathbed conversions seriously?


FB isn't listening to you anymore, I think you probably know that, but I do agree with your post.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> Never thought I'd say it, but I now get why the term "butthurt" was created. Not a fan, but I can see its unique purpose and leave it to other generations to use and abuse.


Based on the definition that FB provided I don't know where there was any "butthurt" in my post. Certainly there was plenty of butthurt in the past on my part as well as FB's.

If my post made you just realize what the term meant I don't know what to say. There has been plenty of "butthurt" spread around here by a number of citizens for a long, long time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> FB isn't listening to you anymore, I think you probably know that, but I do agree with your post.


I would not be so sure about that. If I had to bet on it, I would bet on FB reading every post, just not admitting to it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Well they do show up in quotes, Don, so there's not much I can do about that. But I have discovered there's less stress and more time in my day if I don't engage. What puzzles me is why the blocked members are looking so hard for a reaction. Kind of pathetic, to be honest.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


So very true, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, d'uh!

It's always less stressful & less time-consuming when you don't have to defend yourself...



Freddie_Biff said:


> But I have discovered there's less stress and more time in my day if I don't engage.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Well, d'uh!
> 
> It's always less stressful & less time-consuming when you don't have to defend yourself...


Dying is also very peaceful, but I don't recommend it.

I find this really saves a lot of time too. You just have to point out the hideous logical fallacies once, let the house of cards of a post collapse immediately and it's done. No more pitiful remonstrations, mewling or feigned boredom. 

I hope we can continue this arrangement!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

*The Facts are True, the News is Fake*

An interesting "what's old is new" take on social media.

https://medium.com/incerto/the-facts-are-true-the-news-is-fake-5bf98104cea2



> The period of time that corresponds to the reliance on one-sided accounts such as television and newspapers, which can be controlled by the mandarins, lasted from the middle of the twentieth century until the U.S. elections of 2016. In that sense, social networks, allowing a two-way flow of information, put back the mechanism of tidings in its natural format.


Related to some of the points in the article:
The Media Bubble is Real â€” And Worse Than You Think - POLITICO Magazine



> The people who report, edit, produce and publish news can’t help being affected—deeply affected—by the environment around them. Former New York Times public editor Daniel Okrent got at this when he analyzed the decidedly liberal bent of his newspaper’s staff in a 2004 column that rewards rereading today. The “heart, mind, and habits” of the Times, he wrote, cannot be divorced from the ethos of the cosmopolitan city where it is produced.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> An interesting "what's old is new" take on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an interesting observation, Beej. It makes it really tough to find a truly objective news source today, doesn't it? Bias seems to be built-in everywhere, particularly in blogs. I suppose we just have to become better at detecting bias, or else hold the media to some kind of higher standard that may be difficult to enforce.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No class.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Dying is also very peaceful, but I don't recommend it.
> 
> I find this really saves a lot of time too. *You just have to point out the hideous logical fallacies once, let the house of cards of a post collapse immediately and it's done. No more pitiful remonstrations, mewling or feigned boredom. *
> 
> I hope we can continue this arrangement!


You are presuming that you are correct and the other poster is wrong. It is double edged sword. You both take on an air of superior knowledge and understanding, that is what debate is all about. 

Let's face it, people are going to have their opinions that you (the greater you) disagree with and we all have to deal with it. It is a matter of *how* we deal with it that really matters if we are going to try and get along as fellow human beings. Some people are not interested in getting along with those that oppose their ideas, that has been the way since time began and ever will be, but maybe we can just *try* (at least here) to be a little more diplomatic about our differences. That could be a start.

I know there is little hope for that but it is May 1st and I thought maybe, like the month, it is time for some change.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Thought I'd share...

A philosophy professor stood before his class with some items on the table in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty pickle jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls.

He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was.

So the professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles, of course, rolled into the open areas between the golf balls.

He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.

The professor picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up the remaining open areas of the jar.

He then asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with a unanimous “Yes.”

He finally picked up two beers and slowly poured them into the jar. After the foam settled he asked his students one last time if the jar was full. They all laughed and said “Yes.”

“Now,” said the professor, “I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things – your family, your partner, your health, your children – things that if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the other things that matter – like your job, your house, your car. The sand is everything else, the small stuff.”

“If you put the sand into the jar first,” he continued, “there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for your life. If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room for the things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take your partner out dancing. There will always be time to go to work, clean the house, give a dinner party, or fix the disposal.”

“Take care of the golf balls first – the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand.”

The room was silent for a moment as the students processed what the Professor had just said, then one young man raised his hand.

“Professor, what do the two beers represent?” he asked.

The Professor smiled and said “No matter how full your life gets, there’s always room for a couple of drinks with a good friend.”


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Thought I'd share...
> 
> A philosophy professor stood before his class with some items on the table in front of him. When the class began, wordlessly he picked up a very large and empty pickle jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls.
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT!!!! :clap: :lmao:

Where does that come from?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kindness:



> To be kind is more important than to be right. Many times what people need is not a brilliant mind that speaks but a special heart that listens.


It’s More Important to Be Kind than Clever
Harvard Business Review



> One of the more heart-warming stories to zoom around the Internet lately involves a young man, his dying grandmother, and a bowl of clam chowder from Panera Bread. It’s a little story that offers big lessons about service, brands, and the human side of business — a story that underscores why efficiency should never come at the expense of humanity.
> 
> The story, as told in AdWeek, goes like this: Brandon Cook, from Wilton, New Hampshire, was visiting his grandmother in the hospital. Terribly ill with cancer, she complained to her grandson that she desperately wanted a bowl of soup, and that the hospital’s soup was inedible (she used saltier language). If only she could get a bowl of her favorite clam chowder from Panera Bread! Trouble was, Panera only sells clam chowder on Friday. So Brandon called the nearby Panera and talked to store manager Suzanne Fortier. Not only did Sue make clam chowder specially for Brandon’s grandmother, she included a box of cookies as a gift from the staff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> Thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A great tale! Shanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi Screature, a friend of mine sent it to me. Dr. G has also posted this.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Hi Screature, a friend of mine sent it to me. Dr. G has also posted this.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqGRnlXplx0[/ame]


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Hi Screature, a friend of mine sent it to me. Dr. G has also posted this.





Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqGRnlXplx0


Ok, Thanks to all 3 of you. It was great. 

I need to work on that as I think almost all of us do. If we did the world would be a better place, at least for humans and probably in the end the planet.

Peace.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Ok, Thanks to all 3 of you. It was great.


 I would share one of the two bottles of beer with you, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Hi Screature, a friend of mine sent it to me. Dr. G has also posted this.





Dr.G. said:


> * I would share one of the two bottles of beer with you*, screature. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Rps!

And Dr. G. I appreciate the sentiment and Ohh god how I would love that! But as I have stated before I am alcoholic, so that would not work out so well for me.

So how about some great coffee or really great tea?! That would work for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Rps!
> 
> And Dr. G. I appreciate the sentiment and Ohh god how I would love that! But as I have stated before I am alcoholic, so that would not work out so well for me.
> 
> So how about some great coffee or really great tea?! That would work for me.


Mea culpa, screature. I was not sure that it was common knowledge and I did not want to reveal that info. Still, I should have suggested tea, or coffee, or hot chocolate. Sorry, mon ami, for my lapse in judgment. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks Rps!
> 
> And Dr. G. I appreciate the sentiment and Ohh god how I would love that! But as I have stated before I am alcoholic, so that would not work out so well for me.
> 
> So how about some great coffee or really great tea?! That would work for me.


Chocolate milk????????

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ6vX7fl0Yw[/ame]


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

So good to see fellow ehMacers bonding over suggested beverages. In a deep way, of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Chocolate milk????????
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ6vX7fl0Yw


Chocolate milk was my favorite drink growing up, so yes that would be good.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Chocolate milk was my favorite drink growing up, so yes that would be good.


Me too. That and OJ. :love2:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Mea culpa, screature. I was not sure that it was common knowledge and I did not want to reveal that info. Still, I should have suggested tea, or coffee, or hot chocolate. Sorry, mon ami, for my lapse in judgment. Paix.


No worries. I didn't create a thread about it or anything but I did state it publicly in a thread.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Me too. That and OJ. :love2:


I liked OJ as well but when growing up I loved milk. These were back in the days when there was an actual milkman. We only got one quart of chocolate milk a week, delivered on Saturday's, that just added to my love of weekends.

So my routine was to fill a glass half full of chocolate milk and half with 2%. It still tasted like chocolate and lasted twice as long. Then I would go downstairs to where the TV was and watch Looney Tunes, while "drinking" my chocolate milk one table spoon at a time so as to savour it and make it last even further.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I liked OJ as well but when growing up I loved milk. These were back in the days when there was an actual milkman. We only got one quart of chocolate milk a week, delivered on Saturday's, that just added to my love of weekends.
> 
> So my routine was to fill a glass half full of chocolate milk and half with 2%. It still tasted like chocolate and lasted twice as long. Then I would go downstairs to where the TV was and watch Looney Tunes, while "drinking" my chocolate milk one table spoon at a time so as to savour it and make it last even further.


I remember as a six-year-old discovering that I could add hose water to Kool-Aid and make more of it. I had myself temporarily convinced that it didn't taste more and more feeble with each addition of water.

Saturday morning for me was a can of orange soda and Cheese-puffs. My parents wouldn't buy prepared chocolate milk. Instead we used Nestle's Quik powder. I remember those bubbles of dry powder exploding in the back of my throat and making me cough.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I remember as a six-year-old discovering that I could add hose water to Kool-Aid and make more of it. I had myself temporarily convinced that it didn't taste more and more feeble with each addition of water.
> 
> Saturday morning for me was a can of orange soda and Cheese-puffs. My parents wouldn't buy prepared chocolate milk. Instead we used Nestle's Quik powder. I remember those bubbles of dry powder exploding in the back of my throat and making me cough.


Even back then as kids we had our "rituals". Nestle's Quik powder was good as well, we just didn't have it on hand very often... But it also made for good hot chocolate when in a pinch. Add a few mini-marshmallows and you could barely notice the difference


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> No worries. I didn't create a thread about it or anything but I did state it publicly in a thread.


Well, stay strong, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> I liked OJ as well but when growing up I loved milk. These were back in the days when there was an actual milkman. We only got one quart of chocolate milk a week, delivered on Saturday's, that just added to my love of weekends.
> 
> So my routine was to fill a glass half full of chocolate milk and half with 2%. It still tasted like chocolate and lasted twice as long. Then I would go downstairs to where the TV was and watch Looney Tunes, while "drinking" my chocolate milk one table spoon at a time so as to savour it and make it last even further.


I grew up on watered down powered milk due to our financial situation. Whenever I had a glass of real milk it was like a malted. Nestlé's Quick was our source of chocolate milk.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I remember as a six-year-old discovering that I could add hose water to Kool-Aid and make more of it. I had myself temporarily convinced that it didn't taste more and more feeble with each addition of water.
> 
> Saturday morning for me was a can of orange soda and Cheese-puffs. My parents wouldn't buy prepared chocolate milk. Instead we used Nestle's Quik powder. I remember those bubbles of dry powder exploding in the back of my throat and making me cough.





screature said:


> Even back then as kids we had our "rituals". Nestle's Quik powder was good as well, we just didn't have it on hand very often... But it also made for good hot chocolate when in a pinch. Add a few mini-marshmallows and you could barely notice the difference


Dry powder bubbles .................... I had forgotten about those little devils. beejacon :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> *I grew up on watered down powered milk due to our financial situation*. Whenever I had a glass of real milk it was like a malted. Nestlé's Quick was our source of chocolate milk.


Wow! Now I feel like I was amoung the rich and famous, even though my Dad was in the Air Force and not an Officer.

Truth be told, growing up I didn't know if we were rich or poor. I didn't even think about it. Things were what they were. I never envied anyone else for what they had, although there were lots of kids who had a lot more than we did. 

I guess we were just too middle class to worry about keeping up with the Jones'. We enjoyed what we had and never took anything for granted because things could always be worse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Wow! Now I feel like I was amoung the rich and famous, even though my Dad was in the Air Force and not an Officer.
> 
> Truth be told, growing up I didn't know if we were rich or poor. I didn't even think about it. Things were what they were. I never envied anyone else for what they had, although there were lots of kids who had a lot more than we did.
> 
> I guess we were just too middle class to worry about keeping up with the Jones'. We enjoyed what we had and never took anything for granted because things could always be worse.


Well, I guess today I would have been classified as lower middle class up until I was about 9, and then upper lower class after that. 

"Truth be told, growing up I didn't know if we were rich or poor. I didn't even think about it. Things were what they were. I never envied anyone else for what they had, although there were lots of kids who had a lot more than we did. " I knew that we were poor, but I was like you -- I just went on with my life as best I could and did not envy others for what they had.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I guess today I would have been classified as lower middle class up until I was about 9, and then upper lower class after that.
> 
> "Truth be told, growing up I didn't know if we were rich or poor. I didn't even think about it. Things were what they were. I never envied anyone else for what they had, although there were lots of kids who had a lot more than we did. " I knew that we were poor, but I was like you -- I just went on with my life as best I could and did not envy others for what they had.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Well it certainly seems that things turned out alright for you. But now I do *envy* you (not really... but I really do ) because you live in Lunenberg.

You are so fortunate to live in such a beautiful place. I am happy for you. You suffered poverty and worked long and hard to be where you are now, so I hope you can enjoy it with good health for as long as possible.

All the best to you and yours,

Steve


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Well it certainly seems that things turned out alright for you. But now I do *envy* you (not really... but I really do ) because you live in Lunenberg.
> 
> You are so fortunate to live in such a beautiful place. I am happy for you. You suffered poverty and worked long and hard to be where you are now, so I hope you can enjoy it with good health for as long as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve. I was brought up to believe that hard work and education were the two main ways to change one's current situation. Others have had it much harder than me, so I am grateful for where we are today.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

When I was a teenager we tried to make poor man's screwdrivers with vodka and Tang. Definitely not recommended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> *I knew that we were poor...*.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Because my sister was 5 years older than me she recognized that we were not very well off.

But in high school she met some kids who were and wanted to get into that crowd. She managed to do it, but in so doing she rejected some things, like being kind to people who are as not as fortunate as you are either financially or intellectually.

She became arrogant, even to my father. We would sit around the dinning room table having a discussion about this or that and she purposely used a word that my father was not familiar with due to her English Major studies.

Let me just say here, my father was far from being a stupid man. Yes, he only had a high school education but he was a constant reader of just about anything he could get his hands on including the daily "news". He was an extremely intelligent man. So when my sister would use "highfalutin" words when there were many other words that meant the same thing in common language he would call her out on it, something to the effect of: "I do not know the meaning of the word that you are speaking, could you speak more plainly". He didn't necessarily say it so politely. 

So just to say, stay true to your roots, don't try to pretend to others' you are someone that you are not and do not ever be ashamed of where you came form, it is what made you who you are today... Unless of course you are a serial killer or rapist, but those are few and far in-between and then all bets are off.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> When I was a teenager we tried to make poor man's screwdrivers with vodka and Tang. Definitely not recommended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blech!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> When I was a teenager we tried to make poor man's screwdrivers with vodka and Tang. Definitely not recommended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


XX)

That is what Russian cosmonauts drank.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Russian cosmonauts drank.




Nostrovya!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Please...it's na zdoróvʹje.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Nostrovya!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Evergreen State and the Battle for Modernity

Evergreen State and the Battle for Modernity | Quillette

Lots of great points. The characterization of traditionalism could use work, but that is not the focus. Modernists and post-Modernists are the focus. This is where I see a widening split within the left, and in universities.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My thought of the day -- comeytized.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Beej said:


> Evergreen State and the Battle for Modernity


Good read. Thx for the link.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

l


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> l




Betters? Thanks for the Sunday funnies!!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

An article that touches on a couple ideas related to higher education. The impact of higher tuition on lower income families is notable, but I highlight something else for this post.

https://www.economist.com/news/brit...-universities-do-most-boost-graduate-salaries

"Most of the differences in median earnings can be explained by just two factors: how selective a university is and what subjects their students choose to study there."


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> An article that touches on a couple ideas related to higher education. The impact of higher tuition on lower income families is notable, but I highlight something else for this post.
> 
> https://www.economist.com/news/brit...-universities-do-most-boost-graduate-salaries
> 
> "Most of the differences in median earnings can be explained by just two factors: how selective a university is and what subjects their students choose to study there."


I was lucky, I didn't have to experience that, phew!

All I needed was good grades across the board without any particular emphasis on any field of study.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

screature said:


> I was lucky, I didn't have to experience that, phew!
> 
> 
> 
> All I needed was good grades across the board without any particular emphasis on any field of study.




Hey, good to hear from you again, Screature. Like you, I pursued what I was interested in, at least while I was still in Arts. Education for its own sake is a luxury in today's economy.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hey, good to hear from you again, Screature. Like you, I pursued what I was interested in, at least while I was still in Arts. *Education for its own sake is a luxury in today's economy.*


Yes it is in some countries and even further in some countries in this day and age it is only limited to males... hard to believe but it is true.

Post secondary education costs have risen dramatically over the years in Canada and elsewhere. Call me a conspiracy freak, but it it the one major thing that has stuck in my craw for over 20 years.

So long as you have rich parents, university or college is basically a free pass for their children. 

Basically the rich can buy their kids into any school of their choice. That was not my or my sister's situation. We both had to work basically full time jobs in order to afford to keep going to school and finish our degrees. Now that in and of itself is not a bad thing. It builds character and responsibility, but when compared to those because of the money and position of their parents who don't have to do that, to me at least, it seems unfair.

I know I am going to get posts saying that life is intrinsically unfair, boo hoo for the less than privileged, if their parents were smarter and had better jobs it wouldn't be a problem and I don't care. Not caring is the problem... This is what I think and have felt for over 30 years.

So there is really no reason to reply to this post. It is just how I feel and think and no one is going to change that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Costs have risen as demand has risen. Government programs designed to pay for the tuition of some students have ramped up the price universities charge--if the money is there, they want it! At the same time, the value of a degree in many academic areas has plummeted, because supply of grads is so abundant.

The value of a degree at Harvard and Yale has less to do with the quality of the education and more to do with who you meet and socialize with while there. It provides you with the association you need to grab plum jobs inaccessible to others.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

You can bet if you make a statement like "there is no reason to reply to this post," he'll find a reason to reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> The value of a degree at Harvard and Yale has less to do with the quality of the education and more to do with who you meet and socialize with while there. It provides you with the association you need to grab plum jobs inaccessible to others.


The U.S. and U.K. have a far more class-based university system than Canada. Their whole system is run like an extreme version of our law schools, where top jobs are almost exclusively given to grads from a few schools. 

Top U.S. consulting firms used to brag about how few universities they recruited at. Maybe they still do.

To their credit, U.S. elite grad schools are the world's best. But to pay for the privilege of a Harvard undergrad degree? I think you're spot on, MF. 

Funnily enough, and great way to get into their grad schools is to go to a top Canadian university, and ace all your courses. Saves a fortune, same end point.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Costs have risen as demand has risen. *Government programs designed to pay for the tuition of some students have ramped up the price universities charge--if the money is there, they want it! *At the same time, the value of a degree in many academic areas has plummeted, because supply of grads is so abundant.
> 
> The value of a degree at Harvard and Yale has less to do with the quality of the education and more to do with who you meet and socialize with while there. It provides you with the association you need to grab plum jobs inaccessible to others.


I agree with everything you said except what I put in bold. Could you please explain your reasoning further because as stated it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I meant that the cost of university rises with the number of people wanting to pay for it. If the government supports the cost of tuition, the universities can raise the price without losing students. They also have the option of building additional facilities, raising the cost of education as they amortize the building program. 

It would also be true if more people would be willing to pay for tuition privately, but government appears to be responsible for the greatest influx of new students.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I meant that the cost of university rises with the number of people wanting to pay for it. If the government supports the cost of tuition, the universities can raise the price without losing students. They also have the option of building additional facilities, raising the cost of education as they amortize the building program.
> 
> It would also be true if more people would be willing to pay for tuition privately, but government appears to be responsible for the greatest influx of new students.


So what you are saying, if I understand you correctly, it is a matter of supply and demand that is driving the costs of tuition? So it would be "better" if less people could afford to go to university?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> So what you are saying, if I understand you correctly, it is a matter of supply and demand that is driving the costs of tuition? So it would be "better" if less people could afford to go to university?


It would be cheaper, not "better." The rising price is largely the result of that government intervention, which increases demand for university services. If the government provides even more money, then the price of tuition will rise to accommodate the available cash.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> It would be cheaper, not "better." The rising price is largely the result of that government intervention, which increases demand for university services. If the government provides even more money, then the price of tuition will rise to accommodate the available cash.


So is your solution complete privatization of post secondary education? I am just asking because it sounds like that is where your argument is going.

BTW government does not subsidize post secondary education to any significant degree, the vast majority of expense comes from bank loans that just make the banks richer.

EDIT: Universities are already privatizations. What I meant that should the government not be involved in helping funding for students at all?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I understand. But students are subsidized through loans and other programs and these are all seen as new income by universities. The real test will be to see what happens when the Ontario government's free tuition for lower income students kicks into high gear. If tuitions keep pace with inflation, I'm wrong!

I wasn't really advocating for privatization, just offering an opinion as to why tuition fees are rising.

In either system, however, the value of degrees is decreasing. They may simply become the base level required to apply for a job--like a high school diploma. Certainly that's less true for specific professional careers.



screature said:


> So is your solution complete privatization of post secondary education? I am just asking because it sounds like that is where your argument is going.
> 
> BTW government does not subsidize post secondary education to any significant degree, the vast majority of expense comes from bank loans that just make the banks richer.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I understand. But students are subsidized through loans and other programs and these are all seen as new income by universities. The real test will be to see what happens when the Ontario government's free tuition for lower income students kicks into high gear. If tuitions keep pace with inflation, I'm wrong!
> 
> I wasn't really advocating for privatization, just offering an opinion as to why tuition fees are rising.
> 
> In either system, however, the value of degrees is decreasing. They may simply become the base level required to apply for a job--like a high school diploma. Certainly that's less true for specific professional careers.


Ok thank you. I now understand what you are saying and agree with you for the most part. 

The devil is in the details and we will just have to wait and see. I most definitely agree that the value of degrees are on the decline and have been for decades. This is going to **** the left leaning members off but Stephen Harper knew that and why he advocated for practical education as opposed to "general" non job specific post secondary education, i.e. go to college and learn a trade that you love rather than having a degree, like I do that means nothing to no one. 

Peace.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I certainly don't consider all degrees worthless. But when I heard that a US college was handing out degrees in literature with a major in_ Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, it illustrated how worthless they can be made. I often speak to construction contractors and they bemoan the fact that they can't hire people where an _apprenticeship_ pays near $20 per hour.

I am looking at taking a continuing ed course in welding, because I want a rudimentary backstop skill. Following that, I hope to take a course in small engine repair. At the very least, it will be useful around the home.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> BTW government does not subsidize post secondary education to any significant degree, the vast majority of expense comes from bank loans that just make the banks richer.


I think about a third to a half is provincial funding, depending on the province.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Learning from the past.

When Victimhood Leads to Genocide
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeYRK16PIlA[/ame]


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> I think about a third to a half is provincial funding, depending on the province.


It may have changed but it certainly wasn't the case when I went to university. What you speak of is only true for a certain sub sector of the population and not as a whole.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> It may have changed but it certainly wasn't the case when I went to university. What you speak of is only true for a certain sub sector of the population and not as a whole.


The exceptions I know of are specialized programs (e.g. law, MBA, dentistry, some graduate programs), out of province students in Quebec, and international students.

The majority of students, and the vast majority of undergraduates get a significant provincial subsidy.

You can see some data here from 2009:
Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick)

Second, the provincial funding share was higher in the past. I only checked the national total, so this could vary by province.

If you get program specific, my guess is the BAs are subsidized less than BSs because arts and social science require less equipment while paying similar tuition. The subsidy would still be significant.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> The exceptions I know of are specialized programs (e.g. law, MBA, dentistry, some graduate programs), out of province students in Quebec, and international students.
> 
> *The majority of students, and the vast majority of undergraduates get a significant provincial subsidy.*
> 
> ...


No they don't, not compared to the actual cost of a 4 year program. You know things like, books, eating and having a place to live, etc. The cost of tuition is a mere pittance of what it costs to go to University.

As I said before it is the banksters who gain because you know what, in my day if a student defaulted on a loan it was guaranteed by (depending on the source) the Feds or the Province who would pay. So there was no risk for the banks at all. Period. They would get their money back.

When I entered University (for the 2nd time) in 1986 the loan rate was 11.86% and it didn't matter if the loan rate dropped during the 4 years that I was in University. After 6 months from having graduated I had to start paying back the loan at that percentage. So with principle and interest my payment was basically the same as what I was paying for rent at the time and the digs were, well let us say shabby.

So don't try and tell me that the Province or the Feds help out students very much, they help out the bankers, cut and dry.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You would still need to eat and have a place to live if you weren't going to school.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> So don't try and tell me that the Province or the Feds help out students very much, they help out the bankers, cut and dry.


This is not true. An electric vehicle is significantly subsidized whether or not you also get free food and electricity, for example.

You can look at any provinces' budget to see the subsidy. Having no gratitude for what others have given you is shameful.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Long speech by David Hororwitz. Food for thought, agree or disagree.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8gXZkGLJOQ[/ame]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Agree.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Agree.


Very concise.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Agree. An eye opener that should be viewed by more people. Especially 'us'.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Marxism and fascism, and how these hateful ideologies are similar in practice.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c09aGR8BqqE[/ame]

One gets a pass in media. Both are horrid.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Agree.





Beej said:


> Marxism and fascism, and how these hateful ideologies are similar in practice.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c09aGR8BqqE
> 
> One gets a pass in media. Both are horrid.


Have any of you gone to University? Have had you had to pay for the cost plus the interest?

Based on your posts it seems like you are just speaking hypothetically without any actual experience. Blah, blah blah.

It is best to speak about things with which you have experienced yourself... When it comes to a subject like this reality and not ideologies matter most.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> You would still need to eat and have a place to live if you weren't going to school.


Of course!!! But it is still part of the cost of an education which based on your math is not considered.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> You would still need to eat and have a place to live if you weren't going to school.





screature said:


> Of course!!! But it is still part of the cost of an education which based on your math is not considered.


Thing is in university, the time you would normally spend earning enough to satisfy the basic needs is spent in class, on homework or studying for exams. So it is indeed part of the costs.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

> Have any of you gone to University? Have had you had to pay for the cost plus the interest?


Yes. And I am grateful for the significant subsidy that taxpayers provided.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The only way to achieve the impossible is to believe that it is possible." Lewis Carroll
"Alice Through The Looking Glass"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The art of being wise is knowing what to overlook." William James


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Given the tearing down of statues that is currently all the rage, this simple old proverb applies.

*Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Given the tearing down of statues that is currently all the rage, this simple old proverb applies.
> 
> *Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.*


Quite true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I worked my way through school, going to school by day and immediately leaving for work the moment it ended at 6:00 pm. I paid for tuition, rent and food out of my own pocket. I received no money from my parents, except that my father paid my car insurance each year so I could visit home. I took out an OSAP loan in the final year and paid it back at about 12%.



screature said:


> Have any of you gone to University? Have had you had to pay for the cost plus the interest?
> 
> Based on your posts it seems like you are just speaking hypothetically without any actual experience. Blah, blah blah.
> 
> It is best to speak about things with which you have experienced yourself... When it comes to a subject like this reality and not ideologies matter most.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> I worked my way through school, going to school by day and immediately leaving for work the moment it ended at 6:00 pm. I paid for tuition, rent and food out of my own pocket. I received no money from my parents, except that my father paid my car insurance each year so I could visit home. I took out an OSAP loan in the final year and paid it back at about 12%.



Well, that's very admirable, but I think the point was that your University education is already subsidized from the get-go through taxation of the citizenry.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No, that was not the point of the original comment.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, that's very admirable, but I think the point was that your University education is already subsidized from the get-go through taxation of the citizenry.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

" How many times have you noticed that it's the little quiet moments in the midst of life that seem to give the rest extra-special meaning?" Fred Rogers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, I shall admit to being a backwards poet ........I write inverse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm not going out on a llimerick when I say I am verseatile . Some say that I have gotten better ................ some say that I have gotten verse!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If you cut off your left arm, then your right arm would be left.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

The only time incorrect is not spelt incorrect is when it's incorrect.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> If you cut off your left arm, then your right arm would be left.


:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:clap:



Rps said:


> The only time incorrect is not spelt incorrect is when it's incorrect.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> If you cut off your left arm, then your right arm would be left.


Personally, I'd cut off my right arm to be ambidextrous .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Personally, I'd cut off my right arm to be ambidextrous .


:lmao:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

"I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize"

Author uncertain, but probably one of this bunch:
Henry Kissinger
Menachem Begin
Yasser Arafat
Yitzhak Rabin
Shimon Peres
Barack Obama


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No one has ever injured their eyesight by looking on the bright side of things.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> No one has ever injured their eyesight by looking on the bright side of things.


Except for welders.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Except for welders.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> No one has ever injured their eyesight by looking on the bright side of things.




Unless they looked at the eclipse for too long.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Unless they looked at the eclipse for too long.


I hear the sun becomes brighter during the eclipse. Don't know who told me that.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I hear the sun becomes brighter during the eclipse. Don't know who told me that.


Probably some Prog teacher...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Unless they looked at the eclipse for too long.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


>




Yup. Reminds me of Lot's wife, but instead of turning into a pillar of salt for looking when he was told not to, he was was, is and remains a pillar of something else.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You almost made a joke, Freddie--but you strained it too far.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> You almost made a joke, Freddie--but you strained it too far.




I would not trust you to be able to recognize humour, so you almost made a worthwhile observation. Keep trying.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Even the rejoinder is feeble.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Even the rejoinder is feeble.




Your approval is not required. Take a break.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's never required. But it can never be avoided either.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Your approval is not required. Take a break.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> This is not true. An electric vehicle is significantly subsidized whether or not you also get free food and electricity, for example.
> 
> You can look at any provinces' budget to see the subsidy. Having no gratitude for what others have given you is shameful.


BS. This is true for grants not loans it is loans that I am talking about. I never had a "hand out" from any others so you can take your shame and stuff it. Student loan programs benefit the banks. Period. I think if you look back you will see that I was talking a about student LOANS and not grants. The devil is in the details and it appears you have ignored them, at least when it comes to what I was talking about.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I think I'll write an erotic novel featuring tea and pastries. - I'll call it, "Romancing the Scone."


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> It's never required. But it can never be avoided either.




Your approval can never be avoided? Now I'm lost.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> I think I'll write an erotic novel featuring tea and pastries. - I'll call it, "Romancing the Scone."




That's the spirit! You know, spirit! Bravado! A touch of derring-do.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I worked my way through school, going to school by day and immediately leaving for work the moment it ended at 6:00 pm. I paid for tuition, rent and food out of my own pocket. I received no money from my parents, except that my father paid my car insurance each year so I could visit home. *I took out an OSAP loan in the final year and paid it back at about 12%*.


I worked my way through school as well having to work about 25-30 hours per week for peanuts to supplement my OSAP loans. Aside from that I had no outside support. I was not as fortunate as you to only need an OSAP loan in the last year of my 4 year degree. I *needed* it for 4 years.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I worked for one year prior to university to save money for education. I lived in single room for every year of university to save money. I applied for a grant in my final year but didn't get it, so I spent less. 



screature said:


> I worked my way through school as well having to work about 25-30 hours per week for peanuts to supplement my OSAP loans. Aside from that I had no outside support. I was not as fortunate as you to only need an OSAP loan in the last year of my 4 year degree. I *needed* it for 4 years.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The handouts are the mass taxpayer subsidies that reduce the cost of tuition to the level you paid.



screature said:


> BS. This is true for grants not loans it is loans that I am talking about. I never had a "hand out" from any others so you can take your shame and stuff it. Student loan programs benefit the banks. Period. I think if you look back you will see that I was talking a about student LOANS and not grants. The devil is in the details and it appears you have ignored them, at least when it comes to what I was talking about.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Your approval can never be avoided? Now I'm lost.


Yes, you're lost. That's why you must always wait to see if you've received my approval.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I worked for one year prior to university to save money for education. I lived in single room for every year of university to save money. I applied for a grant in my final year but didn't get it, so I spent less.


:clap::clap::clap: Interesting. Sounds just like my experience. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Nothing like finding a bunch of ripe bananas at 9 cents a pound and pouncing on them for supper!



Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::clap: Interesting. Sounds just like my experience. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Nothing like finding a bunch of ripe bananas at 9 cents a pound and pouncing on them for supper!


True. I used to eat stale bread (on sale) and banana (about to be thrown out) sandwiches .......... with lots of free water. It made me truly value my BS and B.Ed. degrees. For my M.Ed. and Ph.D. I had fellowships and a graduate teaching assistantship to help ease the stress of student loans.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> True. I used to eat stale bread (on sale) and banana (about to be thrown out) sandwiches .......... with lots of free water. It made me truly value my BS and B.Ed. degrees. For my M.Ed. and Ph.D. I had fellowships and a graduate teaching assistantship to help ease the stress of student loans.


Fran's Spaghetti Cellar on Yonge Street had all you can eat spaghetti and garlic bread for $1.99--but the portions kept getting smaller with each service. You had to outlast them to stuff yourself for the day.

The Pizza Pizza at Bloor and Keele began to sell slices at midnight that were actually leftover pizzas cut in half. Sometimes you could buy an entire pizza for the price of two slices.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Yes, you're lost. That's why you must always wait to see if you've received my approval.




So what do you do now with that wonderful university education you received? I'm trying to remember a time when you actually Discuss your occupation. Lord knows you have no problem discussing mine.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Fran's Spaghetti Cellar on Yonge Street had all you can eat spaghetti and garlic bread for $1.99--but the portions kept getting smaller with each service. You had to outlast them to stuff yourself for the day.
> 
> The Pizza Pizza at Bloor and Keele began to sell slices at midnight that were actually leftover pizzas cut in half. Sometimes you could buy an entire pizza for the price of two slices.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> The handouts are the mass taxpayer subsidies that reduce the cost of tuition to the level you paid.


That's right. I previously posted the link to university revenue sources for those who want the numbers. Somewhere around 40% is subsidized by taxpayers, and the share was higher in the past (varies by program and province). If someone paid $6,000 in tuition, taxpayers chipped in with about $4,000.

That's a significant subsidy. 

I noted some exceptions to this in a prior email, but those are less relevant the further back in time you go. The nominal amount of subsidy was lower due to general inflation and, in particular, inflation in the education sector.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> So what do you do now with that wonderful university education you received? I'm trying to remember a time when you actually Discuss your occupation. Lord knows you have no problem discussing mine.


Except for a 6 month period when I was unemployed, I have been teaching in public schools, as a graduate teaching assistant and as a university professor (full time and now part-time) since the Fall of 1970. Personally, my education prepared me for the basics of teaching .............. but my real education as to what it takes to be an effective teacher was learned on the job.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Dr.G. said:


> Except for a 6 month period when I was unemployed, I have been teaching in public schools, as a graduate teaching assistant and as a university professor (full time and now part-time) since the Fall of 1970. Personally, my education prepared me for the basics of teaching .............. but my real education as to what it takes to be an effective teacher was learned on the job.




I bow to your dedication to helping make the world a better place through education at all levels. I have stayed at the K-12 levels myself, but I love to see the light of realization shine upon the faces I meet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I bow to your dedication to helping make the world a better place through education at all levels. I have stayed at the K-12 levels myself, but I love to see the light of realization shine upon the faces I meet.


To be honest, Frank, teachers at the K-12 level, along with trained pre-school teachers, are far more valuable to the teaching profession than university profs. I found teaching social studies in grades 7-12 my most difficult teaching years, along with teaching grades 2-3 special education. Teaching grade 6 was my most fulfilling teaching experience. Teaching 38 1/2 years as a full professor at Memorial University was interesting, but not really difficult. For the past 1 1/2 years, I have been lucky enough to be a part-time sessional teleprofessor for Memorial, all the while living here in Lunenburg, NS. Semi-retired suits me more than fully retired. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

After all that experience MF now runs a food blog based in Tranna on where to find cheap local eats: eatme.ca



Freddie_Biff said:


> So what do you do now with that wonderful university education you received?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> The handouts are *the mass taxpayer subsidies that reduce the cost of tuition* to the level you paid.


And what you paid. It is no different than people without children still have to pay school taxes at the municipal level. It is not a "hand out" it is a "hand up" something you and the people who think the way you do not seem to appreciate.

In terms of what "the mass taxpayer subsidies that reduce the cost of tuition" it is a mere pittance compared to where our other tax payer dollars go.

The CPC used to provide a pie chart to show where you tax dollars are going. I can't find one from the Libs but it looks like this: 










So as I said education is a mere pittance. Oh and by the way you were lucky to have the money to live alone, I always had to share a place to live to afford accommodation.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> That's right. I previously posted the link to university revenue sources for those who want the numbers. Somewhere around 40% is subsidized by taxpayers, and the share was higher in the past (varies by program and province). If someone paid $6,000 in tuition, taxpayers chipped in with about $4,000.
> 
> That's a significant subsidy.
> 
> I noted some exceptions to this in a prior email, but those are less relevant the further back in time you go. The nominal amount of subsidy was lower due to general inflation and, in particular, inflation in the education sector.


Please provide the numbers and the links. It will vary greatly as Education is primarily a Provincial responsibility... All the while those in the know, know enough to realize that Federal Transfer dollars are not targeted and the Provinces are free to spend the transfer dollars wherever they wish. So inflation in the education sector is dependent upon the priorities of the Provinces. Go figure that!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> And what you paid. It is no different than people without children still have to pay school taxes at the municipal level. It is not a "hand out" it is a "hand up" something you and the people who think the way you do not seem to appreciate.


There is no objective difference between a "hand out" and a "hand up"--it's just how you perceive the program. 



screature said:


> In terms of what "the mass taxpayer subsidies that reduce the cost of tuition" it is a mere pittance compared to where our other tax payer dollars go.


In comparison to overall spending, sure. In terms of its effects on reducing the cost of post-secondary education--significant!



screature said:


> Oh and by the way you were lucky to have the money to live alone, I always had to share a place to live to afford accommodation.


I didn't live alone. I rented a small bedroom in someone else's house.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *There is no objective difference between a "hand out" and a "hand up"--it's just how you perceive the program.*
> 
> In comparison to overall spending, sure. In terms of its effects on reducing the cost of* post-secondary education*--significant!
> 
> *I didn't live alone. I rented a small bedroom in someone else's house.*


Wrong. One is to provide subsistence the other is to provide for a better way a better way of life. *"Give a Man a Fish, and You Feed Him for a Day. Teach a Man To Fish, and You Feed Him for a Lifetime".*

Post secondary education is a mere pittance of any budget on all 3 levels of government. Period.

So they subsidized you living there. Presumably you had access to a toilet, running water, a place to shower, clean your clothes etc.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Wrong. One is to provide to provide subsistence the other is to provide for a better way a better way of life. *"Give a Man a Fish, and You Feed Him for a Day. Teach a Man To Fish, and You Feed Him for a Lifetime".*


Sure, but some of them just sit on the beach and wait to see what others drop.



screature said:


> Post secondary education is a mere pittance of any budget on all 3 levels of government. Period.


Right, but it still cut the cost of education significantly for both of us.



screature said:


> So they subsidized you living there. Presumably you had access to a toilet, running water, a place to shower, clean your clothes etc.


I think the room rental subsidized _their _living there! And yes, I got to use the bathroom!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Sure, but some of them just sit on the beach and wait to see what others drop.


There are and they are called scavengers, few of whom exist among the human race, at least in Canada. 



Macfury said:


> Right, but it still cut the cost of education significantly for both of us.


And so what exactly is wrong with that... *"Give a Man a Fish, and You Feed Him for a Day. Teach a Man To Fish, and You Feed Him for a Lifetime".*



Macfury said:


> I think the room rental subsidized _their _living there! And yes, I got to use the bathroom!


I think more likely it was a win win situation at best. They had to put up with a stranger living in their home who might choose to kill them in in the middle of the night and take all of their valuables. I suspect they potentially had more to lose and you more to gain by the situation.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Oh, just to add. I think you have a son do you not?

Did you take offense to those without children having to pay a school tax to subsidize your child's education? I suspect not. You were more than happy to take the subsidy provided from non-children tax paying citizens to pay for your son's education from grade 1 - 12.

Since I have been living in my own home since 1998 it has cost me $9800 to pay for you people that decided to have children... does that even begin to make sense to you now or provide some perspective? Probably not because you are all about yourself and don't give a chite about the greater good. All that matters to you and your kind is your own self centredness until it inconveniences you or your ideology/way of thinking.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> Please provide the numbers and the links.


I did. You can follow-up with the sidebar at the link I posted for additional detail.

I've repeatedly said the subsidy is significant -- as a % of a university's budget and in terms of money to an individual. If you want to point out it is less than healthcare or senior's basic income programs, that's not relevant to my point, and misses how much larger the annual userbase is for those programs.

If you expect a four year all expenses paid delay to adulthood as the university experience, the best place to start would be showing voters appreciation for the current significant subsidy, and to lay out the benefits to them for expanding the program.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I think more likely it was a win win situation at best. They had to put up with a stranger living in their home who might choose to kill them in in the middle of the night and take all of their valuables. I suspect they potentially had more to lose and you more to gain by the situation.


However, likely it was that we might murder each other, it cut my school budget significantly and allowed the owner to stretch their budget.



screature said:


> Did you take offense to those without children having to pay a school tax to subsidize your child's education? I suspect not. You were more than happy to take the subsidy provided from non-children tax paying citizens to pay for your son's education from grade 1 - 12.
> 
> Since I have been living in my own home since 1998 it has cost me $9800 to pay for you people that decided to have children... does that even begin to make sense to you now or provide some perspective? Probably not because you are all about yourself and don't give a chite about the greater good. All that matters to you and your kind is your own self centredness until it inconveniences you or your ideology/way of thinking.



I haven't said whether I believe the subsidies to any level of education to be right or wrong. I have only said that post-secondary subsidies made a significant impact on lowering tuition, when you said that they did not. I acknowledge the contribution of others in lowering those tuitions. 

I don't think it's exactly fair for people who have no children to pay for the education of those who do. I'm not sure how the system could be made fairer. However, again I acknowledge their contribution. 

But most people have at least benefited from a public-funded education as kids, so it would not be wrong to expect them to repay it as adults.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> After all that experience MF now runs a food blog based in Tranna on where to find cheap local eats: eatme.ca




Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> I did. You can follow-up with the sidebar at the link I posted for additional detail.
> 
> I've repeatedly said the subsidy is significant -- as a % of a university's budget and in terms of money to an individual. If you want to point out it is less than healthcare or senior's basic income programs, that's not relevant to my point, and misses how much larger the annual userbase is for those programs.
> 
> If you expect a four year all expenses paid delay to adulthood as the university experience, the best place to start would be showing voters appreciation for the current significant subsidy, and to lay out the benefits to them for expanding the program.


No you didn't. The only link to fact was this: Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick), not exactly comprehensive now was it. Everything thing elese was some blab, blab, by someone with no actual data to back it up, except that they said so.

I wish you and MF would lay out your own plans for funding post secondary education rather than bitch and moan about the past and present. I have had one for decades and I still believe it would be the best way to go to remove the bankers altogether from the education loans that would be fair and equitable.

You go first, or MF.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't bitched or moaned about the funding formula at all. I think it's fair that students contribute a significant amount of the funding for their own post secondary education.



screature said:


> No you didn't. The only link to fact was this: Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick), not exactly comprehensive now was it. Everything thing elese was some blab, blab, by someone with no actual data to back it up, except that they said so.
> 
> I wish you and MF would lay out your own plans for funding post secondary education rather than bitch and moan about the past and present. I have had one for decades and I still believe it would be the best way to go to remove the bankers altogether from the education loans that would be fair and equitable.
> 
> You go first, or MF.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

screature said:


> The only link to fact was this:


Your link did not work for me so here is the original again:
Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick)

As for the rest, keep whining if that's your preference. I am grateful that taxpayers contributed thousands of dollars to help me learn more skills and earn more money (and pay higher taxes). Many of these taxpayers did not go to university, or their kids did not. I'm not going to crap on their contribution.




> you are all about yourself and don't give a chite about the greater good. All that matters to you and your kind is your own self centredness until it inconveniences you or your ideology/way of thinking.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The page that Beej linked includes all of the provinces and territories. You just have to click on the name of the province in the left hand column to get the information to display in groups:

Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick)
Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Quebec, Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan)
Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Alberta, British Columbia, Northwest Territories, Nunavut)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I haven't bitched or moaned about the funding formula at all. *I think it's fair that students contribute a significant amount of the funding for their own post secondary education*.





Beej said:


> Your link did not work for me so here is the original again:
> Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick)
> 
> As for the rest, keep whining if that's your preference. I am grateful that taxpayers contributed thousands of dollars to help me learn more skills and earn more money (and pay higher taxes). Many of these taxpayers did not go to university, or their kids did not. I'm not going to crap on their contribution.





Macfury said:


> The page that Beej linked includes all of the provinces and territories. You just have to click on the name of the province in the left hand column to get the information to display in groups:
> 
> Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick)
> Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Quebec, Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan)
> Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Alberta, British Columbia, Northwest Territories, Nunavut)


Ok what constitutes "significant" to you...? 0%, 25%, $40%, 50%, 80%... what is your number and how does that work out when there are grants, loans and scholarships involved?

What is your plan to make things better and more equitable?.

Oh and BTW way you do criticize the current system, bitch and moan was just meant as a frivolity to get some people's hackles up, you know provoke like you and others do all the time. It kind of guarantees a response. beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Beej said:


> Your link did not work for me so here is the original again:
> Universities and colleges revenue and expenditures, by province and territory (Newfoundland and Labrador, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick)
> 
> As for the rest, keep whining if that's your preference. I am grateful that taxpayers contributed thousands of dollars to help me learn more skills and earn more money (and pay higher taxes). Many of these taxpayers did not go to university, or their kids did not. I'm not going to crap on their contribution.


That is a bit of a confounding statement. One the one hand you seem to indicate that the tax dollars spent on education are excessive and then you post this.

Remember the transfer payments from the Feds are not dedicated. The provinces decide how to spend the money however they choose. If you think too much is being spent on post secondary education in your province contact your MPP, MNA, or MLA.

As for the rest of your post it is irrelevant, it skirts the issue altogether.

But one thing is for sure, based on my question neither you or MF seem to have a better policy in mind.

Who pays for what? Who is responsible for repayment in the case of default when it comes to student loans? Should there be any government grants at all and if so what is the cutoff line before the only way you can afford higher education is via a loan. Who are you borrowing from? How is the interest rate to be determined. Why do the banks need to be involved at all when their loans are guaranteed by the government and then the government sells the debt to collection agencies for pennies on the dollar.... I could go on but will stop here for know.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

*Cultural Philistines and Marxism*

An interesting angle on art and politics.

Cultural Philistines and Marxism, Scott Sumner | EconLog | Library of Economics and Liberty



> Perhaps Trump and Corbyn are not opposites, but rather are both at the opposite end of the spectrum from sophisticated cosmopolitan urbanites (who will vote for Corbyn until they discover his true agenda--returning the UK to the culturally drab 1950s.)


I look forward to counter arguments on the blog.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Some thoughts on that:

In terms of art, I think the blog creates some false conclusions. The conservative is generally content to let the market decide at the same time as being free to say NOT that _the market is wrong_ about art or clothing, but that the consumer is making _an aesthetically displeasing_ choice. Example: I never wanted to wear either bell bottoms or flare pants, but for five years the market offered no straight leg options. The market was right, but the customer was a boor. 

For art, the market may well dictate something to be worth a million dollars, but my appreciation of that object is an aesthetic one. I don't judge the market. The buyer may appreciate its qualities, but I might argue that the object only has those qualities through an accident--the artist is not thoughtful or capable enough to produce those results deliberately. An objective test might show that the buyers are incapable of recognizing the artist's work in a blind test--or that they imbue works by non-artists with the same qualities if they believe that a favourite artist has produced them. That's not a failure of the market, but of the consumer. 

Given the choice between the two extremes in the blog, I would prefer the Mao suit over the Jimi Hendrix costume, but that doesn't indicate conformity--it's just a style choice. If everyone wore the same Hendrix outfit, that would also be conformity.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

" The time is always right to do what is right." Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> An objective test might show that the buyers are incapable of recognizing the artist's work in a blind test--or that they imbue works by non-artists with the same qualities if they believe that a favourite artist has produced them.


A number of good points, and I like the above idea. 

Penn and Teller did a similar test to what you describe with water at a restaurant. The water was from a hose, but they described it as something more exclusive and many people bought into the description. 

Maybe the emperor is naked and not, as many believe, adorned in high fashion.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Beej said:


> A number of good points, and I like the above idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or, to put it in another light, people believe what they want to believe.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If the sea level rises, does the altitude of everything decrease?

Just wondering.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> If the sea level rises, does the altitude of everything decrease?
> 
> Just wondering.


:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why are people born in 1995 now 22 and people born in 1922 now 95?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Why are people born in 1995 now 22 and people born in 1922 now 95?


:lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have been pondering those TV station traffic helicopter reports. 

Just who is driving while watching TV in their cars during rush hour so they can avoid traffic jams, that creates this apparent need to report from a chopper?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> I have been pondering those TV station traffic helicopter reports.
> 
> Just who is driving while watching TV in their cars during rush hour so they can avoid traffic jams, that creates this apparent need to report from a chopper?


:lmao::clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Just who is driving while watching TV in their cars during rush hour so they can avoid traffic jams, that creates this apparent need to report from a chopper?


Everybody in a limo...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

“You are the sum total of everything you’ve ever seen, heard, eaten, smelled, been told, forgot — it’s all there. Everything influences each of us, and because of that, I try to make sure that my experiences are positive.” Maya Angelou


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> If the sea level rises, does the altitude of everything decrease?
> 
> Just wondering.


Except Pikes Peak which seems to have gained 5' in elevation during the CAGW scare blitz.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Some thoughts on that:
> 
> In terms of art, I think the blog creates some false conclusions. *The conservative is generally content to let the market decide *at the same time as being free to say NOT that _the market is wrong_ about art or clothing, but that the consumer is making _an aesthetically displeasing_ choice. Example: I never wanted to wear either bell bottoms or flare pants, but for five years the market offered no straight leg options. The market was right, but the customer was a boor.
> 
> ...


You do realize that the market is manipulated in a number of ways that have nothing to do with an "individual" buying some stock, for whatever reason. I think a number of conservatives are actually quite pained by the number of ways that the market is manipulated by big money, either by government, mutual funds, hedge funds, pension plans etc.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep. But I was talking about the consumer market in this case.





screature said:


> You do realize that the market is manipulated in a number of ways that have nothing to do with an "individual" buying some stock, for whatever reason. I think a number of conservatives are actually quite pained by the number of ways that the market is manipulated by big money, either by government, mutual funds, hedge funds, pension plans etc.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Yep. But I was talking about the consumer market in this case.


Ok, fair enough.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Do nudists have private parts?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Do nudists have private parts?


:lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Do nudists have private parts?


If a group of nudists are just standing around talking....are they hanging out?


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

A "Buttload" is an actual measurement of volume --- equal to 126 gallons.

https://gizmodo.com/butt-is-an-actual-unit-of-measurement-1622427091


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

18m2 said:


> A "Buttload" is an actual measurement of volume --- equal to 126 gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/butt-is-an-actual-unit-of-measurement-1622427091




That is one deep and voluminous thought!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:clap::lmao:


Rps said:


> If a group of nudists are just standing around talking....are they hanging out?


:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now that I am retired, I cannot help but wonder if any of my old co-workers ever found out that I did not really have Tourettes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Now that I am retired, I cannot help but wonder if any of my old co-workers ever found out that I did not really have Tourettes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Now that I am retired, I cannot help but wonder if any of my old co-workers ever found out that I did not really have Tourettes.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Now that I am retired, I cannot help but wonder if any of my old co-workers ever found out that I did not really have Tourettes.


Now that is priceless!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Do you think our stomachs think all potatoes are mashed?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Isn’t there really only one ocean?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Do you think our stomachs think all potatoes are mashed?





Rps said:


> Isn’t there really only one ocean?


:clap::clap::lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> Isn’t there really only one ocean?





Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap::lmao:


Well we humans are pretty good at naming same the thing with many different names: example the continuous piece of pavement from where it begins to where it ends east to west is called: Old Montreal Rd, St. Joseph Blvd., Montreal Rd., Rideau St., Wellington St., Sir John A. MacDonald Parkway.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Screature, or the non continuous piece called Yonge Street.......


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I sometimes see pop vending machines sitting outside gas stations. It just struck me that they have to heat the soda cans in winter.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I sometimes see pop vending machines sitting outside gas stations. It just struck me that they have to heat the soda cans in winter.


So, would they still be ice cold?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> So, would they still be ice cold?


They're never ice cold--unless they're solid.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well it appears the Christmas buying season is upon us. Daily i get flyers and catalogs....haven’t got Dog Food World yet but it’s coming I am sure. One catalog, Toys R Us got me thinking. They boldly pronounce Tech on virtually every page. When they say Tech, they mean some form of electronic toy or device. When I was younger, Tech meant a Radio Shack book. You didn’t see complete items but parts to build them. You could build radios, computers, what ever......that was Tech. So I am wondering, since RS is gone and The Source isn’t like the old RS, are we being LESS Tech inclined? It doesn’t seem to be a DIY world anymore.....thoughts.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Rps said:


> Well it appears the Christmas buying season is upon us. Daily i get flyers and catalogs....haven’t got Dog Food World yet but it’s coming I am sure. One catalog, Toys R Us got me thinking. They boldly pronounce Tech on virtually every page. When they say Tech, they mean some form of electronic toy or device. When I was younger, Tech meant a Radio Shack book. You didn’t see complete items but parts to build them. You could build radios, computers, what ever......that was Tech. So I am wondering, since RS is gone and The Source isn’t like the old RS, are we being LESS Tech inclined? It doesn’t seem to be a DIY world anymore.....thoughts.




I'm not sure that's the hill you want to diode on.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I'm not sure that's the hill you want to diode on.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Just wondering how much deeper the oceans would be if sponges didn’t live there.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> Just wondering how much deeper the oceans would be if sponges didn’t live there.......


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

In 2005 a psychologist and an economist taught a group of monkeys the concept of money ... soon after the monkeys began to engage in prostitution.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfury said:


> They're never ice cold--unless they're solid.



I would often get a Mountain Dew type drink out of the garage's vending machine where I worked many years ago and as soon as the pressure was relieved, thousands and thousands of tiny ice crystal stars would form turning the bottle of pop into an almost solid slushy drink. Very pretty though!! 

And yes it was cold!!! At least what part one could actually drink!!!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> Just wondering how much deeper the oceans would be if sponges didn’t live there.......



I had a book titled "The Odd Book of Data" that stated that every time a rock was thrown into the ocean, the ocean would raise, and there was even a long mathematical equation to calculate just how much.

And a few others even crazier… like a fly hovering over the rail of a ship, the deflection of the airflow would increase the ships weight/displacement.

I'd never noticed and yet grew up next to a ocean connected beach.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hard to achieve that super cooling effect--but the concentrated cold beverage that remains drinkable is outrageously good. I've seen glass bottles burst when the cap was popped.

.


pm-r said:


> I would often get a Mountain Dew type drink out of the garage's vending machine where I worked many years ago and as soon as the pressure was relieved, thousands and thousands of tiny ice crystal stars would form turning the bottle of pop into an almost solid slushy drink. Very pretty though!!
> 
> And yes it was cold!!! At least what part one could actually drink!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Most kids have not been taught the patience for do-it-yourself. Industry is more tech inclined, while consumers are inclined to buy from them.

Toys-R-Us filed for bankruptcy, by the way.



Rps said:


> Well it appears the Christmas buying season is upon us. Daily i get flyers and catalogs....haven’t got Dog Food World yet but it’s coming I am sure. One catalog, Toys R Us got me thinking. They boldly pronounce Tech on virtually every page. When they say Tech, they mean some form of electronic toy or device. When I was younger, Tech meant a Radio Shack book. You didn’t see complete items but parts to build them. You could build radios, computers, what ever......that was Tech. So I am wondering, since RS is gone and The Source isn’t like the old RS, are we being LESS Tech inclined? It doesn’t seem to be a DIY world anymore.....thoughts.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Hard to achieve that super cooling effect--but the concentrated cold beverage that remains drinkable is outrageously good.


Now that you mention it, I seem to recall that you are correct, for what little there was left available, and I seem to recall that such green bottles were also smaller than the average pops available, or maybe just looked smaller???


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

There was a green bottle pop brand that I recall, that was smaller. It wasn't curved, just straight with a stubbier neck. Wishing Well? Trying to remember.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Hard to achieve that super cooling effect--but the concentrated cold beverage that remains drinkable is outrageously good. I've seen glass bottles burst when the cap was popped.
> 
> .


When I had my trailer I had a fridge on the outside that was used for beer and such. One of my favourite things was leaving a few cans of PC Cola in it and when I returned after a week or so it was so cold it was almost frozen. I’d pop the tab and would rush to take a swig of the super concentrated super cold cola taste.....addictive!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

18m2 said:


> In 2005 a psychologist and an economist taught a group of monkeys the concept of money ... soon after the monkeys began to engage in prostitution.


That was a 2005 Yale’s study. Interesting, they used “money” just like us.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

:lmao: :clap: 

At least I get an easier job and will finish changing all our clocks AND watches later today…
I even got a super fiddly job of changing the battery in one of my wife's Timex Ironman watches. Quite different to her other one… odd…


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Freddie_Biff said:


>





Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::clap::lmao:


That was a good one, it made me chuckle. :lmao:


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

As we approach Remembrance Day this thought.......white poppies are a symbol for peace, but to make them grow you need red ones!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> As we approach Remembrance Day this thought.......white poppies are a symbol for peace, but to make them grow you need red ones!



Really…??? How come…???


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Remembrance Day used to be Armistice Day. Presumably they changed the name because the Super Elite make too much money from wars and don't want any reminders of past pledges to fight no more.

Anyways a song about WWI which I always play at this time of year. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM_UYzUtu0w[/ame]



The last verse says it all.



> And I can't help but wonder now, Willie McBride,
> Do all those who lie here know why they died?
> Did you really believe them when they told you "The Cause?"
> Did you really believe that this war would end wars?
> ...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Remembrance Day used to be Armistice Day. Presumably they changed the name because the Super Elite make too much money from wars and don't want any reminders of past pledges to fight no more.
> 
> Anyways a song about WWI which I always play at this time of year.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM_UYzUtu0w
> ...


How true that last verse is, especially in this day and age when we distrust our governments and our news media.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

This is a slideshow I put together a few years ago with images related to war and related images from other parts of society. The song is an instrumental by Bruce Cockburn called "Elegy." Lest We Forget. 

https://youtu.be/IXoHEZ7AXA0


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Freddie_Biff said:


> This is a slideshow I put together a few years ago with images related to war and related images from other parts of society. The song is an instrumental by Bruce Cockburn called "Elegy." Lest We Forget.
> 
> https://youtu.be/IXoHEZ7AXA0


Very nice!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

This meme caught my eye. How did I become dominant handed in the first place?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

In celebration of shark week.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Shark week is but one more example of adult immaturity.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> Shark week is but one more example of adult immaturity.



Nice. Ever heard of threadsh*tting?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I thought it was funny!



Freddie_Biff said:


> In celebration of shark week.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> I thought it was funny!




Glad you liked it. Nobody ever considers the shark's point of view.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:clap::lmao::clap: Good one.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

We were taught as kids to not get in strangers cars or meet strangers from the Internet, and now we literally summon strangers from the Internet and get in their cars.

 https://site.eightsleep.com/blogs/news/17-deep-thoughts-that-will-blow-your-damn-mind


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Another from the same source: 

When people think about traveling to the past, they worry about accidentally changing the present, but no one in the present really thinks they can radically change the future.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They worry about changing the present because it is familar to them--no other reason. No worry about the distant future, which is unfamiliar.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The flu comes out every year with a new strain that does the same thing as last year's, but just different enough to make everything you did last year obsolete, so often it may be owned by Apple.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

SINC said:


> The flu comes out every year with a new strain that does the same thing as last year's, but just different enough to make everything you did last year obsolete, _*so often it may be owned by Apple.*_




Now that's just so funny but also truly annoying and possibly true!!!

And if it's not obsolete or legacy, then it probably got moved somewhere and requires extra clicks to access and some sort of protection password that may need some secondary approval before even it gets used!!





- Patrick
======


----------

